# Separati in casa



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Buongiorno, sono più o meno nuovo (vi leggo da tempo e una volta mi ero  pure iscritto). Prima o poi scriverò anche la mia storia di traditore (  anche se non mi sento tale) ma adesso quello che mi preme è capire come  convivere con mia moglie sotto lo stesso tetto. Amore non ce ne è più da  tempo ( da parte mia senza dubbio), sesso/passione/complicità/calore  men che meno ( da parte sua da un'eternità), siamo poco più che  quarant'enni con due figli ......
Mai stata una coppia litigiosa (  probabilmente se lo fossimo stati avremmo chiarito molto tempo fa la  nostra situazione nel bene o nel male ), anche grazie ad una psicologa (  unica mezzo per comunicare ) è venuta fuori ormai la distanza  incolmabile che ci separa.
I motivi per cui non me ne vado sono  fondamentalmente tre: figli ( che mi chiedo cosa ci guadagnino dal  vivere con una coppia che non si guarda ), depressione ( non mia),  questione economica ( dovrei tornare da mia madre)
Ho letto qualche  vecchia discussione in merito ma mi preme capire come funziona. se è una  palude come ho l'impressione? se è comunque da considerare a tempo  determinato ?

Grazie
ermik


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Ovviamente non esiste la separazione con convivenza.
Al momento della separazione il giudice ricorda che la separazione decadrebbe automaticamente ripristinando la convivenza. 
Quindi la separazione sentimentale che trasforma in coinquilini i coniugi è possibile solo con un accordo non legale tra le parti.
Personalmente penso che la convivenza sia pesante e che solo tra persone che si vogliono bene si può passare sopra alle decine di cose che quotidianamente si vorrebbero diverse a partire dalla posizione di un soprammobile fino all'orario del bagno.
Quindi per me ti trovi in una condizione che non fa immaginare possibile la soluzione che auspichi, che da altri è stata adottata perché la coppia amorosa si è trasformata in una coppia di amici tolleranti.
Se tu convivessi con un amico ti aspetteresti che lui facesse la spesa, cucinasse, facesse la lavatrice?
Ti aspetti questo da tua moglie?


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente non esiste la separazione con convivenza.
> Al momento della separazione il giudice ricorda che la separazione decadrebbe automaticamente ripristinando la convivenza.
> Quindi la separazione sentimentale che trasforma in coinquilini i coniugi è possibile solo con un accordo non legale tra le parti.
> Personalmente penso che la convivenza sia pesante e che solo tra persone che si vogliono bene si può passare sopra alle decine di cose che quotidianamente si vorrebbero diverse a partire dalla posizione di un soprammobile fino all'orario del bagno.
> ...


Veramente da mia moglie non mi aspetto nulla, stiamo "conducendo" casa e gestione della prole come se non fosse cambiato nulla.
La soluzione che auspico è l'uscita da casa, non ci sono altre vie, al momento difficile anche perchè lei non ammette con nessuno che abbiamo un problema di coppia ormai storico e definitivo.
Prima o poi avrei anche voglia di dormire con una donna ......... e questo ( con tutto quello che coinvolge ) non è secondario


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Veramente non è esatto quello che ho scritto: i figli li gestiamo separatamente il più possibile per quanto riguarda vacanze, uscite pubbliche o cose simili. Anni che ho perso l'entusiasmo di fare cose con mia moglie e non voglio che questo condizioni il rapporto con i figli e neanche che lei s'illuda che il brodo dove siamo finiti mi possa andare bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Veramente da mia moglie non mi aspetto nulla, stiamo "conducendo" casa e gestione della prole come se non fosse cambiato nulla.
> La soluzione che auspico è l'uscita da casa, non ci sono altre vie, al momento difficile anche perchè lei non ammette con nessuno che abbiamo un problema di coppia ormai storico e definitivo.
> Prima o poi avrei anche voglia di dormire con una donna ......... e questo ( con tutto quello che coinvolge ) non è secondario


Benvenuto, quindi siete già di fatto separati in casa ma tua moglie non vuole una separazione effettiva ( consensuale o giudiziale )?


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuto, quindi siete già di fatto separati in casa ma tua moglie non vuole una separazione effettiva ( consensuale o giudiziale )?


Difatto sì ..... ma in realtà di vere separazioni "legali" ne abbiamo parlato poco .... procrastiniamo ..... :-(


----------



## Tessa (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono più o meno nuovo (vi leggo da tempo e una volta mi ero  pure iscritto). *Prima o poi scriverò anche la mia storia di traditore (  anche se non mi sento tale)* ma adesso quello che mi preme è capire come  convivere con mia moglie sotto lo stesso tetto. Amore non ce ne è più da  tempo ( da parte mia senza dubbio), sesso/passione/complicità/calore  men che meno ( da parte sua da un'eternità), siamo poco più che  quarant'enni con due figli ......
> Mai stata una coppia litigiosa (  probabilmente se lo fossimo stati avremmo chiarito molto tempo fa la  nostra situazione nel bene o nel male ), anche grazie ad una psicologa (  unica mezzo per comunicare ) è venuta fuori ormai la distanza  incolmabile che ci separa.
> I motivi per cui non me ne vado sono  fondamentalmente tre: figli ( che mi chiedo cosa ci guadagnino dal  vivere con una coppia che non si guarda ), *depressione* ( non mia),  questione economica ( dovrei tornare da mia madre)
> Ho letto qualche  vecchia discussione in merito ma mi preme capire come funziona. se è una  palude come ho l'impressione? se è comunque da considerare a tempo  determinato ?
> ...


Ci racconterai che l'hai tradita perché non ti sentivi amato né desiderato da un'eternità.
Quindi l'hai fatto per sentirti vivo. 
Quando avresti dovuto prendere in mano la situazione ed affrontarla hai affossato il matrimonio definitivamente. Standotene comodo a casa.
Tua moglie non sta bene, è depressa. Vorrei tanto sentire anche la sua campana.....


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Difatto sì ..... ma in realtà di vere separazioni "legali" ne abbiamo parlato poco .... procrastiniamo ..... :-(


Quindi anche tu ancora non sei convinto di lanciare l'ipotesi della separazione consensuale? Età dei figli ? Se puoi rispondere


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ci racconterai che l'hai tradita perché non ti sentivi amato né desiderato da un'eternità.
> Quindi l'hai fatto per sentirti vivo.
> Quando avresti dovuto prendere in mano la situazione ed affrontarla hai affossato il matrimonio definitivamente. Standotene comodo a casa.
> Tua moglie non sta bene, è depressa. Vorrei tanto sentire anche la sua campana.....


.... potrei anche dirti così .... magari aggiungere anni di vani e inutili tentavi di parlare della situazione e delle nostre infelicità...... anni tentando di darle la sicurezza e la tranquillità ( noi, casa, figli, lavoro, famiglia) ....anni tentando di darsi le risposte e facendosi i film più assurdi su possibili tradimenti, traumi, ecc,ecc...  magari aggiungiamo caricarsela sulle spalle fisicamente per portarla a curarsi dei suoi attacchi di panico ..... aggiungiamo anche un annetto di terapia di coppia....... sommiamo oltre un decennio di sesso quantitativamente e qualitativamente umiliante .... i baci negati perchè non respirava ..... gli abbracci respinti perchè le ricordavano l'atto sessuale .... essere additato come un maniaco sessuale perverso perchè volevo magari un pò più di passione e coinvolgimento ..... anni a trovarsi da solo su un divano ...... e poi somatizzare e tante cosine così.
Poi alla fine ho tentato di capire se il sesso extramatrimoniale poteva essere una soluzione per sopportare meglio la situazione in casa, in realtà ha semplicemente evidenziato la conclamata inesistenza di una coppia. Ho sbagliato a non andarmene prima d'iniziare a "scopare in giro" ( termine non mio ma che si usa molto nel forum) ..... ma vorrei anche capire se qualcuno l'ha mai fatto ( non è una scusante )

Nonostante un'anno di terapia di coppia risposte a tutto ciò non ne ho avute..... solo la conferma che fisicamente non mi desiderava più da secoli e che ha sempre inventato scuse per non confessarlo per paura che me ne andassi.

Non mi sento vittima della situazione ma complice, avrei dovuto prenderla a sberle ( metaforiche ) anni fa per costringerla a parlare e fare qualcosa ..... non ne sono stato capace.... pensavo che bastasse la serenità di coppia e famiglia..... ho sbagliato, non ho saputo distinguere un malessere da qualcosa di più grave.


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu ancora non sei convinto di lanciare l'ipotesi della separazione consensuale? Età dei figli ? Se puoi rispondere


Figli da elementari e medie ................. ammetto di avere paura, so che è l'unica soluzione ma non so come affrontarla.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> .... potrei anche dirti così .... magari aggiungere anni di vani e inutili tentavi di parlare della situazione e delle nostre infelicità...... anni tentando di darle la sicurezza e la tranquillità ( noi, casa, figli, lavoro, famiglia) ....anni tentando di darsi le risposte e facendosi i film più assurdi su possibili tradimenti, traumi, ecc,ecc...  magari aggiungiamo caricarsela sulle spalle fisicamente per portarla a curarsi dei suoi attacchi di panico ..... aggiungiamo anche un annetto di terapia di coppia....... sommiamo oltre un decennio di sesso quantitativamente e qualitativamente umiliante .... i baci negati perchè non respirava ..... gli abbracci respinti perchè le ricordavano l'atto sessuale .... essere additato come un maniaco sessuale perverso perchè volevo magari un pò più di passione e coinvolgimento ..... anni a trovarsi da solo su un divano ...... e poi somatizzare e tante cosine così.
> Poi alla fine ho tentato di capire se il sesso extramatrimoniale poteva essere una soluzione per sopportare meglio la situazione in casa, in realtà ha semplicemente evidenziato la conclamata inesistenza di una coppia. Ho sbagliato a non andarmene prima d'iniziare a "scopare in giro" ( termine non mio ma che si usa molto nel forum) ..... ma vorrei anche capire se qualcuno l'ha mai fatto ( non è una scusante )
> 
> Nonostante un'anno di terapia di coppia risposte a tutto ciò non ne ho avute..... solo la conferma che fisicamente non mi desiderava più da secoli e che ha sempre inventato scuse per non confessarlo per paura che me ne andassi.
> ...


situazione bella pesantuccia per entrambi, ma lei ha sempre avuto " problemi" con l'affettività e il sesso? Cioè l'hai conosciuta che era già così ?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Figli da elementari e medie ................. ammetto di avere paura, so che è l'unica soluzione ma non so come affrontarla.


La separazione comporta impoverimento. Questo è certo.
Ma per me è certo che un peggiore impoverimento emotivo e spirituale per TUTTI i componenti della famiglia sia restare insieme nella puzza di fumo (mi hai trasmesso questa sensazione che, da non fumatrice, trovo particolarmente sgradevole).
Sono certa che una soluzione si può trovare.
Cosa c'è di male nel tornare a casa di tua madre?
Quando avrai trovato una compagna anche i problemi di reddito saranno in parte risolti.


----------



## Tessa (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> .... potrei anche dirti così .... magari aggiungere anni di vani e inutili tentavi di parlare della situazione e delle nostre infelicità...... anni tentando di darle la sicurezza e la tranquillità ( noi, casa, figli, lavoro, famiglia) ....anni tentando di darsi le risposte e facendosi i film più assurdi su possibili tradimenti, traumi, ecc,ecc...  magari aggiungiamo caricarsela sulle spalle fisicamente per portarla a curarsi dei suoi attacchi di panico ..... aggiungiamo anche un annetto di terapia di coppia....... sommiamo oltre un decennio di sesso quantitativamente e qualitativamente umiliante .... i baci negati perchè non respirava ..... gli abbracci respinti perchè le ricordavano l'atto sessuale .... essere additato come un maniaco sessuale perverso perchè volevo magari un pò più di passione e coinvolgimento ..... anni a trovarsi da solo su un divano ...... e poi somatizzare e tante cosine così.
> Poi alla fine ho tentato di capire se il sesso extramatrimoniale poteva essere una soluzione per sopportare meglio la situazione in casa, in realtà ha semplicemente evidenziato la conclamata inesistenza di una coppia. Ho sbagliato a non andarmene prima d'iniziare a "scopare in giro" ( termine non mio ma che si usa molto nel forum) ..... ma vorrei anche capire se qualcuno l'ha mai fatto ( non è una scusante )
> 
> Nonostante un'anno di terapia di coppia risposte a tutto ciò non ne ho avute..... solo la conferma che fisicamente non mi desiderava più da secoli e che* ha sempre inventato scuse per non confessarlo per paura che me ne andassi.
> ...


Credo che sia bloccata e viva in un mondo parallelo tutto suo dove il dovere ha sovrastato il piacere.
Difficile uscirne. Parlarne serve a poco.
Forse lo shock di un tuo repentino allontanamento. Metterla di fronte ad una decisione drastica.
Ma a questo punto non so se è quello che vuoi.
Ti sei innamorato?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Figli da elementari e medie ................. ammetto di avere paura, so che è l'unica soluzione ma non so come affrontarla.


Capisco, gestire ha separazione quando si è genitore non è facile. Ci sono figli che pur di non vivere un'atmosfera pesante in famiglia preferirebbero una separazione,altri che invece son disposti anche a vivere in una situazione difficile basta che i genitori restino ufficialmente uniti.


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> situazione bella pesantuccia per entrambi, ma lei ha sempre avuto " problemi" con l'affettività e il sesso? Cioè l'hai conosciuta che era già così ?


No, anzi. Non eravamo magari delle furie scatenate ma, anche se non eravamo ragazzini, mi sarei aspettato un'evoluzione verso l'alto e non un'involuzione verso il nulla


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> No, anzi. Non eravamo magari delle furie scatenate ma, anche se non eravamo ragazzini, mi sarei aspettato un'evoluzione verso l'alto e non un'involuzione verso il nulla


quindi c'è stato qualcosa che l'ha destabilizzata o più semplicemente ha smesso lei di amarti e desiderati per prima.


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La separazione comporta impoverimento. Questo è certo.
> Ma per me è certo che un peggiore impoverimento emotivo e spirituale per TUTTI i componenti della famiglia sia restare insieme nella puzza di fumo (mi hai trasmesso questa sensazione che, da non fumatrice, trovo particolarmente sgradevole).
> Sono certa che una soluzione si può trovare.
> Cosa c'è di male nel tornare a casa di tua madre?
> Quando avrai trovato una compagna anche i problemi di reddito saranno in parte risolti.


Vedo tornare da mia madre come una involuzione.
Non ho capito perchè leghi i problemi di reddito ad una nuova compagna ? non mi piace come ragionamento


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Credo che sia bloccata e viva in un mondo parallelo tutto suo dove il dovere ha sovrastato il piacere.
> Difficile uscirne. Parlarne serve a poco.
> Forse lo shock di un tuo repentino allontanamento. Metterla di fronte ad una decisione drastica.
> Ma a questo punto non so se è quello che vuoi.
> Ti sei innamorato?


No, ormai non sono più innamorato, per me l'importante è che si curi ( cosa che non le interessa se non le rimango affianco)


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi c'è stato qualcosa che l'ha destabilizzata o più semplicemente ha smesso lei di amarti e desiderati per prima.


.... vallo a sapere .... come parte di una coppia lei si è progressivamente spenta e lasciata andare....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Vedo tornare da mia madre come una involuzione.
> Non ho capito perchè leghi i problemi di reddito ad una nuova compagna ? non mi piace come ragionamento


Quando si decidere di convivere o sposarsi si fanno i conti per vedere se ce la si fa.
Ma tra persone adulte è più facile che in due si possano condividere le spese e farcela.
Non dico che devi "andare ad appendere il cappello" ma che certamente se vorrai convivere lo farai con una donna che, come è logico che sia per una persona adulta, avrà un suo reddito.


----------



## zanna (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> No, ormai non sono più innamorato, *per me l'importante è che si curi *( *cosa che non le interessa se non le rimango affianco*)


E probabilmente lei ha capito che per te è importante e lo farà solo (forse) se le sei affianco ... daltronde te non lasciarai i figli per timore che lei non curandosi nella "disperazione" del palpabile abbandono possa creare ulteriori problemi. Giusto? Se ho azzeccato ... sorry


----------



## Tessa (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> No, ormai non sono più innamorato, per me l'importante è che si curi ( cosa che non le interessa se non le rimango affianco)


Intendevo dire se ti sei innamorato di un'altra......
Capita a molte donne di entrare in quel loop quando si hanno figli piccoli magari vicini di età. Si sentono svuotate da tutte le risorse e perdono completamente di vista se stesse e la propria femminilità.
Un marito che non capisce, anzi martella ed insiste, è ancor più paralizzante.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> No, ormai non sono più innamorato, per me l'importante è che si curi ( cosa che non le interessa se non le rimango affianco)





ermik ha detto:


> .... vallo a sapere .... come parte di una coppia lei si è progressivamente spenta e lasciata andare....


Mi pare che tu la colpevolizzi per la sua depressione.
Guarda che non è mancanza di volontà ma un problema chimico.
Se sei lombardo scrivimi in privato.


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si decidere di convivere o sposarsi si fanno i conti per vedere se ce la si fa.
> Ma tra persone adulte è più facile che in due si possano condividere le spese e farcela.
> Non dico che devi "andare ad appendere il cappello" ma che certamente se vorrai convivere lo farai con una donna che, come è logico che sia per una persona adulta, avrà un suo reddito.


sicuramente .... ma la momento non è tra i miei pensieri


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> E probabilmente lei ha capito che per te è importante e lo farà solo (forse) se le sei affianco ... daltronde te non lasciarai i figli per timore che lei non curandosi nella "disperazione" del palpabile abbandono possa creare ulteriori problemi. Giusto? Se ho azzeccato ... sorry


... è uno dei pensieri......

ma attenzione non è pazza ..... è triste


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Intendevo dire se ti sei innamorato di un'altra......
> Capita a molte donne di entrare in quel loop quando si hanno figli piccoli magari vicini di età. Si sentono svuotate da tutte le risorse e perdono completamente di vista se stesse e la propria femminilità.
> Un marito che non capisce, anzi martella ed insiste, è ancor più paralizzante.


Anch'io sarei portata a colpevolizzare lui, ma non mi pare produttivo perché anche lui molto allegro non mi pare.


----------



## zanna (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ... è uno dei pensieri......
> 
> ma attenzione non è pazza ..... è triste


limite piuttosto labile ... da retta a uno stonzo ...


----------



## Tessa (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io sarei portata a colpevolizzare lui, ma non mi pare produttivo perché anche lui molto allegro non mi pare.


Voglio capire se per lui c'è ancora spazio per recuperare il rapporto.
Se idealmente lei tornasse ad essere quella che era prima dei figli (ed anche lui....)


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> .... vallo a sapere .... come parte di una coppia lei si è progressivamente spenta e lasciata andare....


Lei è autonoma, nel senso, lavora ? Lasciata andare? Si mostrava apatica o non curava il suo aspetto come prima ?


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Intendevo dire se ti sei innamorato di un'altra......
> Capita a molte donne di entrare in quel loop quando si hanno figli piccoli magari vicini di età. Si sentono svuotate da tutte le risorse e perdono completamente di vista se stesse e la propria femminilità.
> Un marito che non capisce, anzi martella ed insiste, è ancor più paralizzante.


.... nelle mie avventure mi sono anche innamorato ..... ma non è questo che mi ha fatto disinnamorare di mia moglie e neanche questo che mi spinge a uscire di casa..... 

Diciamo che tutto è iniziato prima della nascita dei figli ..... e comunque i mariti ( gli uomini) sono stupidi e gnucchi ma le cose ogni tanto le capiscono ( anche se non gliele spiega nessuno ) e si adeguano


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Voglio capire se per lui c'è ancora spazio per recuperare il rapporto.
> Se idealmente lei tornasse ad essere quella che era prima dei figli (ed anche lui....)


no... ormai non escludo più niente a priori ma la vedo come un'opportunità remotissima


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io sarei portata a colpevolizzare lui, ma non mi pare produttivo perché anche lui molto allegro non mi pare.


Diciamo che la situazione non è allegra.

Ma ormai trovo secondario parlare di reponsabilità o colpevolizzazione . E' finita ! adesso la questione è come gestire le macerie e uscire da questa situazione nel migliore dei modi per tutti


----------



## Tessa (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Diciamo che la situazione non è allegra.
> 
> Ma ormai trovo secondario parlare di reponsabilità o colpevolizzazione . E' finita ! adesso la questione è come gestire le macerie e uscire da questa situazione nel migliore dei modi per tutti


Devi uscire di casa.
Mamma, sorella, amico. Vedi tu dove.
Le macerie le gestite da fuori.
E avviate le pratiche per una separazione consensuale.


----------



## JON (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Diciamo che la situazione non è allegra.
> 
> Ma ormai trovo secondario parlare di reponsabilità o colpevolizzazione . *E' finita *! adesso la questione è come gestire le macerie e uscire da questa situazione nel migliore dei modi per tutti


Ne sei cosi sicuro?
E se tua mogli uscisse da quel tunnel?


----------



## Tradito? (2 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> *Vedo tornare da mia madre come una involuzione.*
> Non ho capito perchè leghi i problemi di reddito ad una nuova compagna ? non mi piace come ragionamento


E ci credo, non devi tornare da tua madre, al massimo solo temporaneamente, ce la farai meglio da solo


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ne sei cosi sicuro?
> E se tua mogli uscisse da quel tunnel?


ipotesi remotissima ....... esiste, inutile negarlo, ma non la prendo neanche in considerazione.


----------



## Zod (2 Settembre 2015)

Sono tantissime le coppie nella vostra situazione.

Il mio suggerimento è di rimanere in casa almeno finché tale situazione non rappresenti per i vostri figli un disagio maggiore rispetto al vantaggio di avere entrambi i genitori sotto lo stesso tetto. Anche tua moglie lo preferisce. E nessuno ti impedisce di andare con altre donne, visto che tua moglie sa che siete privatamente separati. Magari poi troverai una donna con cui pensi valga la pena convivere, e a quel punto lascerai la casa dove sei ora e farai una separazione consensuale con affido condiviso.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono tantissime le coppie nella vostra situazione.
> 
> Il mio suggerimento è di rimanere in casa almeno finché tale situazione non rappresenti per i vostri figli un disagio maggiore rispetto al vantaggio di avere entrambi i genitori sotto lo stesso tetto. Anche tua moglie lo preferisce. E nessuno ti impedisce di andare con altre donne, visto che tua moglie sa che siete privatamente separati. Magari poi troverai una donna con cui pensi valga la pena convivere, e a quel punto lascerai la casa dove sei ora e farai una separazione consensuale con affido condiviso.


Condivido in pieno.


----------



## Tessa (2 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono tantissime le coppie nella vostra situazione.
> 
> Il mio suggerimento è di rimanere in casa almeno finché tale situazione non rappresenti per i vostri figli un disagio maggiore rispetto al vantaggio di avere entrambi i genitori sotto lo stesso tetto. Anche tua moglie lo preferisce. E nessuno ti impedisce di andare con altre donne, visto che tua moglie sa che siete privatamente separati. Magari poi troverai una donna con cui pensi valga la pena convivere, e a quel punto lascerai la casa dove sei ora e farai una separazione consensuale con affido condiviso.


Se tua moglie rimanesse in casa con te e intanto si facesse gli affari suoi per tutto il tempo necessario a trovarsi un altro con cui dividere letto e spese e a quel punto facesse ciao ciao con la manina a te e si vostri figli, tu come la vedresti?


----------



## Zod (2 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Se tua moglie rimanesse in casa con te e intanto si facesse gli affari suoi per tutto il tempo necessario a trovarsi un altro con cui dividere letto e spese e a quel punto facesse ciao ciao con la manina a te e si vostri figli, tu come la vedresti?


Nel caso in questione lei sa che è finita. Vuole però che non se ne vada. Quindi se lui rimane fa contenta lei, i figli, e anche se stesso visto che non vuole tornare dalla madre. Esistono alternative con il medesimo risultato?


----------



## Ingenuo (2 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono tantissime le coppie nella vostra situazione.
> 
> Il mio suggerimento è di rimanere in casa almeno finché tale situazione non rappresenti per i vostri figli un disagio maggiore rispetto al vantaggio di avere entrambi i genitori sotto lo stesso tetto. Anche tua moglie lo preferisce. E nessuno ti impedisce di andare con altre donne, visto che tua moglie sa che siete privatamente separati. Magari poi troverai una donna con cui pensi valga la pena convivere, e a quel punto lascerai la casa dove sei ora e farai una separazione consensuale con affido condiviso.


Ottimo consiglio :up:


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Nel caso in questione lei sa che è finita. Vuole però che non se ne vada. Quindi se lui rimane fa contenta lei, i figli, e anche se stesso visto che non vuole tornare dalla madre. Esistono alternative con il medesimo risultato?


Un'ora fa mi ha scritto un amico.
Matrimonio a rotoli da un pò, una bambina.
Lei ha un altro da un pò, lui un paio 'a giro'.
Hanno entrambi accettato la 'fine', ed entrambi sanno tutto.
Ma ora è tempo di separarsi.
Cerca casa, e mi ha chiesto di aiutarlo.
E non ci sono problemi di 'depressione' o altro.
E' finita.


----------



## Ingenuo (2 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Un'ora fa mi ha scritto un amico.
> Matrimonio a rotoli da un pò, una bambina.
> Lei ha un altro da un pò, lui un paio 'a giro'.
> Hanno entrambi accettato la 'fine', ed entrambi sanno tutto.
> ...


Con i social network le possibilità di tradire sono aumentate a dismisura. E coppie che stavano insieme barcollando, esplodono.
Diciamo che manca comunque la volontà di recuperare le situazioni


----------



## Zod (2 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Con i social network le possibilità di tradire sono aumentate a dismisura. E coppie che stavano insieme barcollando, esplodono.
> Diciamo che manca comunque la volontà di recuperare le situazioni


Il divorzio oramai è una tappa della vita: la nascita, i primi passi, il dentino, le prime parole, l'asilo, il primo giorno di scuola, la comunione, le prime cotte, i primi baci, il primo amore, la maturità, il lavoro, una storia seria, la casa, il matrimonio, i figli, la prima amante, la separazione, la nuova convivenza, il divorzio...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Suggerimenti ripugnanti che considerano prioritari i figli a tempo, finché non si trova di meglio, e la moglie utile colf.
Un po' di coraggio è proprio merce rara.


----------



## Zod (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Suggerimenti ripugnanti che considerano prioritari i figli a tempo, finché non si trova di meglio, e la moglie utile colf.
> Un po' di coraggio è proprio merce rara.


Invece tornare dalla mamma è una scelta coraggiosa.

A volte ho l'impressione che tu sia più propensa a trovare soluzioni etiche piuttosto che soluzioni pratiche, quasi sempre a svantaggio dell'uomo, come se la donna fosse una categoria protetta.

Continuano il ménage familiare liberi di farsi esperienze extra, di nascosto dai figli. Altrimenti ne discutono e vedono chi si tiene casa e figli, e magari torna lei da sua madre. Ma pare non sia propensa a lasciar andare nemmeno lui, quindi trovare un accordo è improbabile.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

La moglie soffre di depressione e non ha altre storie in giro.
Sono soluzioni ipocrite e opportuniste che non avete il coraggio di riconoscere per quello che sono.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Con i social network le possibilità di tradire sono aumentate a dismisura. E coppie che stavano insieme barcollando, esplodono.
> Diciamo che manca comunque la volontà di recuperare le situazioni


Ogni situazione fa storia a sè, c'è chi si lascia per una cazzata e chi continua a convivere con il peggio del peggio.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono più o meno nuovo (vi leggo da tempo e una volta mi ero  pure iscritto). Prima o poi scriverò anche la mia storia di traditore (  anche se non mi sento tale) ma adesso quello che mi preme è capire come  convivere con mia moglie sotto lo stesso tetto. Amore non ce ne è più da  tempo ( da parte mia senza dubbio), sesso/passione/complicità/calore  men che meno ( da parte sua da un'eternità), siamo poco più che  quarant'enni con due figli ......
> Mai stata una coppia litigiosa (  probabilmente se lo fossimo stati avremmo chiarito molto tempo fa la  nostra situazione nel bene o nel male ), anche grazie ad una psicologa (  unica mezzo per comunicare ) è venuta fuori ormai la distanza  incolmabile che ci separa.
> I motivi per cui non me ne vado sono  fondamentalmente tre: figli ( che mi chiedo cosa ci guadagnino dal  vivere con una coppia che non si guarda ), depressione ( non mia),  questione economica ( dovrei tornare da mia madre)
> Ho letto qualche  vecchia discussione in merito ma mi preme capire come funziona. se è una  palude come ho l'impressione? se è comunque da considerare a tempo  determinato ?
> ...



Ciao, sono stata separata in casa per almeno 10 anni perchè ero convinta che non ce l'avrei fatta da sola, perchè vedevo solo difficoltà e impedimenti, perchè non ero abbastanza motivata e non credevo nelle mie risorse e in quelle della vita. Mi sono lasciata fagocitare da un presente arraffazzonato, ho deposto tutti i miei sogni in un angolo accontentandomi del poco di buono che raccattavo qua e là. In fondo una vita veramente di merda, a pensarci ora, senza quasi nessuno dei valori nei quali avevo sempre creduto. Mi dicevo che il compromesso, prima volta nella mia vita a sostenerlo, era ciò che di meglio potessi fare nella situazione di allora e così abbiamo tirato avanti, tra corna reciproche e nulla cosmico come famiglia. Figli, mi sembra, abbastanza tutelati, ma coppia non scoppiata, di più.

 Ho smesso di amarlo, allontanandomi emotivamente e definitivamente, dopo il suo primo eclatante tradimento, ma il coraggio di prendere la mia vita e quella dei miei figli in mano l'ho trovato solo molto tempo dopo. Tantissime difficoltà per cambiare vita, ma quando ho iniziato a respirare a pieni polmoni (tanta fatica, ma la libertà non ha prezzo) è ricominciata la Vita.

Molte coppie, da separati in casa, vanno avanti fino alla morte o fino a quando uno dei due non si innamora potentemente di un altro/a. Sono scelte comunque di convenienza, le meno peggio, le più facili da affrontare, le meno invasive e le più egoistiche. Sulla tua storia devo acquisire altri elementi, non mi sento di dire nulla adesso, solo che questo posto a me ha aiutato molto, non credevo ma è stata un'ancora fortissima alla quale mi sono aggrappata tante volte, dunque benvenuto e non te ne andare


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Suggerimenti ripugnanti che considerano prioritari i figli a tempo, finché non si trova di meglio, e la moglie utile colf.
> Un po' di coraggio è proprio merce rara.


Si capisce perchè non trovi nessuno


----------



## patroclo (3 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao, sono stata separata in casa per almeno 10 anni perchè ero convinta che non ce l'avrei fatta da sola, perchè vedevo solo difficoltà e impedimenti, perchè non ero abbastanza motivata e non credevo nelle mie risorse e in quelle della vita. Mi sono lasciata fagocitare da un presente arraffazzonato, ho deposto tutti i miei sogni in un angolo accontentandomi del poco di buono che raccattavo qua e là. In fondo una vita veramente di merda, a pensarci ora, senza quasi nessuno dei valori nei quali avevo sempre creduto. Mi dicevo che il compromesso, prima volta nella mia vita a sostenerlo, era ciò che di meglio potessi fare nella situazione di allora e così abbiamo tirato avanti, tra corna reciproche e nulla cosmico come famiglia. Figli, mi sembra, abbastanza tutelati, ma coppia non scoppiata, di più.
> 
> Ho smesso di amarlo, allontanandomi emotivamente e definitivamente, dopo il suo primo eclatante tradimento, ma il coraggio di prendere la mia vita e quella dei miei figli in mano l'ho trovato solo molto tempo dopo. Tantissime difficoltà per cambiare vita, ma quando ho iniziato a respirare a pieni polmoni (tanta fatica, ma la libertà non ha prezzo) è ricominciata la Vita.
> 
> Molte coppie, da separati in casa, vanno avanti fino alla morte o fino a quando uno dei due non si innamora potentemente di un altro/a. Sono scelte comunque di convenienza, le meno peggio, le più facili da affrontare, le meno invasive e le più egoistiche. Sulla tua storia devo acquisire altri elementi, non mi sento di dire nulla adesso, solo che questo posto a me ha aiutato molto, non credevo ma è stata un'ancora fortissima alla quale mi sono aggrappata tante volte, dunque benvenuto e non te ne andare


Grazie Mary, mi sono accorto che ormai la strada è solo quella ...... l'uscita di casa non sarà immediata, devo capire come gestire al meglio il tutto


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Si capisce perchè non trovi nessuno



Non so se Brunetta abbia qualcuno o meno, ma quello che so è che per Donne come lei (e come una mia cara amica) ci vogliono Uomini degni. E la piazza non è che pulluli.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Grazie Mary, mi sono accorto che ormai la strada è solo quella ...... l'uscita di casa non sarà immediata, devo capire come gestire al meglio il tutto



Prendi tempo, fatti aiutare, falla aiutare e stai con i figli al meglio di te. Aspetta il momento in cui avrete chiaro cosa è meglio per tutti ma non sciupare il presente.


----------



## patroclo (3 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono tantissime le coppie nella vostra situazione.
> 
> Il mio suggerimento è di rimanere in casa almeno finché tale situazione non rappresenti per i vostri figli un disagio maggiore rispetto al vantaggio di avere entrambi i genitori sotto lo stesso tetto. Anche tua moglie lo preferisce. E nessuno ti impedisce di andare con altre donne, visto che tua moglie sa che siete privatamente separati. Magari poi troverai una donna con cui pensi valga la pena convivere, e a quel punto lascerai la casa dove sei ora e farai una separazione consensuale con affido condiviso.


non sono d'accordo. Mi sembra un suggerimento che potrebbe andare bene per una coppia finnica ( un paese nordico a caso) dove il concetto di famiglia è diciamo più "aperto" del nostro.
Qui la situazione è un pò diversa, altro coinvolgimento, altre debolezze. 
Non ho nessuna intenzione di sostituire una donna con un'altra ( tantomeno una famiglia) . Io uscirò di casa perchè il nostro rapporto non ha più senso, ci sono pesanti questioni pratiche ma non metterei in secondo piano l'etica dei rapporti e la dignità delle persone.


----------



## patroclo (3 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Prendi tempo, fatti aiutare, falla aiutare e stai con i figli al meglio di te. Aspetta il momento in cui avrete chiaro cosa è meglio per tutti ma non sciupare il presente.


Prenderò il tempo necessario ma ti assicuro che non ho più nessuna intenzione di sprecare tempo, la consapevolezza della "coabitazione" mi ha aiutato molto nel rapporto coi figli ( prima ero troppo nervoso).


----------



## epitaph (3 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> No, ormai non sono più innamorato, per me l*'importante è che si curi ( cosa che non le interessa se non le rimango affianco)*


ciao,
a prescindere da quando ha iniziato a manifestarsi il disagio psicologico di tua moglie (forse era presente anche prima di conoscere te...) e sopratutto dalle tue/vostre future decisioni in merito alla separazione, lei deve cominciare un percorso di cura (avrebbe dovuto farlo prima).
Penso che il suo malessere non dipenda da te anche se lo scadere progressivo del vostro rapporto può essere la causa che ha fatto emergere la sua problematica.
Non lasciarle mettere in campo ricatti come quello che riporti sopra: lei si deve curare per se stessa e, in secondo luogo, per i figli (che probabilmente hanno già percepito ed assorbito il "disagio" famigliare).
Un buon compromesso, forse, potrebbe essere quello di starle a fianco fino a quando non "ingrana" con lo psicoterapeuta per poi affrontare la situazione (dovrai spingere tu in questa direzione ovviamente) e prendere le decisioni conseguenti (sperabilmente condivise o per lo meno accettate, da entrambi).
Anche ai figli, nei modi più consoni, si dovrebbe cominciare a spiegare le cose come stanno, se non l'hai/avete già fatto.

Buona fortuna.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Si capisce perchè non trovi nessuno


Vero?
Lo dico sempre: con tutti i deficienti che ci sono in giro, trovarne uno con il ben dell'intelletto è raro.


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero?
> Lo dico sempre: con tutti i deficienti che ci sono in giro, trovarne uno con il ben dell'intelletto è raro.


Leggasi: qualcuno che ti sopporti.
E se ti comporti fuori di qui allo stesso modo capisco perchè dopo un periodo iniziale di speranza di averti preso nella fase iniziale del mestruo i fanciulli se la diano a gambe levate sfruttando proprio il ben dell'intelletto che hanno... :carneval:


----------



## patroclo (3 Settembre 2015)

Al momento l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa di brunetta è il nikname, non posso fare a meno di pensare ad un politico altamente logorroico


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Leggasi: qualcuno che ti sopporti.
> E se ti comporti fuori di qui allo stesso modo capisco perchè dopo un periodo iniziale di speranza di averti preso nella fase iniziale del mestruo i fanciulli se la diano a gambe levate sfruttando proprio il ben dell'intelletto che hanno... :carneval:


In effetti avere qualcuno che ti fa sentire quello che sei è deprimente.
Mi spiace per te.
Però potresti impegnarti.
Si dice sempre così, no?
In realtà chi non si impegna è perché proprio non ci arriva.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Al momento l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa di brunetta è il nikname, non posso fare a meno di pensare ad un politico altamente logorroico


Pensa che non mi era passato per la testa, tanto lo considero (e poi sono più alta*), e il nickname è nato dalla contrapposizione con le blondie ovvero la ragazza bionda a sciocca delle sceneggiature. Volevo mettere perciò Brunette e poi ho italianizzato.





*Una volta l'ho incrociato da Feltrinelli Duomo. Ha litigato con una mia amica che inavvertitamente gli ha dato un libro in testa che teneva in mano ad altezza gomito. Si è scusata con un "Non l'avevo visto".
Io e la commessa non siamo riuscite a trattenerci mentre sbraitava che era una provocazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In realtà chi non si impegna è perché proprio non ci arriva.


Oppure perchè ha capito che non vale la pena e volge il guardo altrove, oltre la siepe.


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo. Mi sembra un suggerimento che potrebbe andare bene per una coppia finnica ( un paese nordico a caso) dove il concetto di famiglia è diciamo più "aperto" del nostro.
> Qui la situazione è un pò diversa, altro coinvolgimento, altre debolezze.
> Non ho nessuna intenzione di sostituire una donna con un'altra ( tantomeno una famiglia) . Io uscirò di casa perchè il nostro rapporto non ha più senso, ci sono pesanti questioni pratiche ma non metterei in secondo piano l'etica dei rapporti e la dignità delle persone.



Ermik, separarsi non è facile.
Ci vuole coraggio e una certo dose di incoscienza (quella che serve per buttarsi senza fare troppi ragionamenti) per affrontare un cambiamento radicale che viene vissuto come una sconfitta.
E ce ne vuole molto di più oggi per mettersi in gioco anche economicamente a un'età in cui le illusioni e le speranze tipiche dell'età giovanile si sono rarefatte.
Si vive in un limbo di infelicità, come chi accetta un lavoro a 50 anni che lo tedia perché teme (forse anche a ragione, chi può dirlo a priori) di non trovare altro. Del resto il lavoro lo si cambia quando si ha la certezza di averne trovato un altro o la sicurezza nelle proprie capacità di trovarlo, no? 
L'idea di tornare dai genitori in questa situazione è un'ipotesi assai frustrante e viene vissuta come un'involuzione.
Comprendo il tuo stato d'animo, quindi.
Detto questo, tua moglie soffre da anni di una forte depressione, probabilmente, e questa sua condizione condiziona anche te e la tua inazione. Non è del tutto improbabile che sia instabile psichicamente da sempre, ma può anche essere che a esacerbare ulteriormente le sue problematiche vi sia il rapporto con te (e non sto dicendo per tua volontà). 
Lei comunque non vuole separarsi perché ha trovato una sua dimensione di apparente equilibrio: le persone così si illudono di stare bene, o comunque di non stare troppo male, rifiutano di curarsi per non muoversi di un millimetro, e accettano una vita infelice ma stabile. 
Tu vuoi questo?
A sorreggerti mi sembra non sia rimasto nulla: non più l'amore verso di lei, non più una speranza di cambiamento, non più una gioia.
Ma tu desideri veramente separarti oppure stai trovando una serie di giustificazioni per garantire anche a te un tuo equilibrio?
Perché anche questo è un modus vivendi abbastanza comune: la condivisione di un menage matrimoniale spento con storie esterne che sopperiscano ai bisogni affettivi o sessuali che si ritengono opportuni al nostro benessere.
Tu cosa vuoi?
Giustificazioni o vuoi veramente un'altra vita?
La mia idea è che tu sia arrivato al limite. Il mio timore è che tu stia cercando giustificazioni per fermarti e non andare oltre.
Qualunque scelta tu faccia ora deve essere consapevole.


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ogni situazione fa storia a sè, c'è chi si lascia per una cazzata e chi continua a convivere con il peggio del peggio.



No, dai.
Non ci si lascia per una cazzata...
Non ti lascio perché non chiudi il tappo a vite del dentifricio....


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No, dai.
> Non ci si lascia per una cazzata...
> Non ti lascio perché non chiudi il tappo a vite del dentifricio....


Che mi dici di quei matrimoni che franano dopo pochi mesi ?
Quali grandi motivazioni sorreggono quel fallimento se non un'assoluta superficialità ?


----------



## Ingenuo (3 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Si vive in un limbo di infelicità, come chi accetta un lavoro a 50 anni che lo tedia perché teme (forse anche a ragione, chi può dirlo a priori) di non trovare altro. Del resto il lavoro lo si cambia quando si ha la certezza di averne trovato un altro o la sicurezza nelle proprie capacità di trovarlo, no?


:up:


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Che mi dici di quei matrimoni che franano dopo pochi mesi ?
> Quali grandi motivazioni sorreggono quel fallimento se non un'assoluta superficialità ?



Che l'assoluta superficialità non è una cazzata.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Che l'assoluta superficialità non è una cazzata.


E allora anche litigare per il dentifricio...


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E allora anche litigare per il dentifricio...



Ma tu credi che il dentifricio sia la causa del litigio?
E' un sintomo.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tu credi che il dentifricio sia la causa del litigio?
> E' un sintomo.


forse mi sbaglio ma secondo me il dentifricio è un sintomo che purtroppo si è arrivati al punto di non sopportare più la convivenza, tanto da attaccarsi a queste piccolezze, e non di essere superficiali


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tu credi che il dentifricio sia la causa del litigio?
> E' un sintomo.


Danny scusami ma dipende parecchio dalla maturità di chi si sposa, e si separa.
Ci sono dei motivi che sono OGGETTIVAMENTE delle cazzate, altri no.
C'è chi resiste dove altri avrebbero mollato molto prima, e mari avrebbero motivi OGGETTIVAMENTE seri per troncare.
La verità è che c'è parecchia immaturità e superficialità in giro. E in parte includo anche me stesso.


----------



## patroclo (3 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ermik, separarsi non è facile.
> Ci vuole coraggio e una certo dose di incoscienza (quella che serve per buttarsi senza fare troppi ragionamenti) per affrontare un cambiamento radicale che viene vissuto come una sconfitta.
> E ce ne vuole molto di più oggi per mettersi in gioco anche economicamente a un'età in cui le illusioni e le speranze tipiche dell'età giovanile si sono rarefatte.
> Si vive in un limbo di infelicità, come chi accetta un lavoro a 50 anni che lo tedia perché teme (forse anche a ragione, chi può dirlo a priori) di non trovare altro. Del resto il lavoro lo si cambia quando si ha la certezza di averne trovato un altro o la sicurezza nelle proprie capacità di trovarlo, no?
> ...


Lettura chiarissima e lucidissima, ma ormai devo andare oltre non vedo alternative...... la scelta l'ho già fatta, la questione è che non posso prendere la porta da un momento all'altro è qui che devo capire prima come gestire questa fase e la successiva. E' un salto nel vuoto ... fa paura


----------



## Darty (3 Settembre 2015)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Ermik, separarsi non è facile.
> Ci vuole coraggio e una certo dose di incoscienza (quella che serve per buttarsi senza fare troppi ragionamenti) per affrontare un cambiamento radicale che viene vissuto come una sconfitta.
> E ce ne vuole molto di più oggi per mettersi in gioco anche economicamente a un'età in cui le illusioni e le speranze tipiche dell'età giovanile si sono rarefatte.
> Si vive in un limbo di infelicità, come chi accetta un lavoro a 50 anni che lo tedia perché teme (forse anche a ragione, chi può dirlo a priori) di non trovare altro. Del resto il lavoro lo si cambia quando si ha la certezza di averne trovato un altro o la sicurezza nelle proprie capacità di trovarlo, no?
> ...


Ciao danny, bentornato. E' sempre un piacere leggerti.


----------



## patroclo (3 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tu credi che il dentifricio sia la causa del litigio?
> E' un sintomo.


Nella mia situazione ci sono stati momenti che per una luce accesa avrei scatenato il finimondo ....... ma non è tirandosi i piatti per le stronzate che deve finire il mio matrimonio


----------



## danny (3 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse mi sbaglio ma secondo me il dentifricio è un sintomo che purtroppo si è arrivati al punto di non sopportare più la convivenza, tanto da attaccarsi a queste piccolezze, e non di essere superficiali


 Può anche essere una volontà di definire un equilibrio di coppia a proprio favore anche attraverso l'imposizione di comportamenti.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che non mi era passato per la testa, tanto lo considero (e poi sono più alta*), e il nickname è nato dalla contrapposizione con le blondie ovvero la ragazza bionda a sciocca delle sceneggiature. Volevo mettere perciò Brunette e poi ho italianizzato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se non fosse stato lui l'avremo tutti trovata una battuta di dubbio gusto.
ma l'aspetto fisico può o non può essere pregiudizievole?


----------



## patroclo (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che non mi era passato per la testa, tanto lo considero (e poi sono più alta*), e il nickname è nato dalla contrapposizione con le blondie ovvero la ragazza bionda a sciocca delle sceneggiature. Volevo mettere perciò Brunette e poi ho italianizzato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... vi avrà dato anche delle "comuniste"


----------



## patroclo (3 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non fosse stato lui l'avremo tutti trovata una battuta di dubbio gusto.
> ma l'aspetto fisico può o non può essere pregiudizievole?


Con dubbio gusto l'avevo definito "altamente logorroico"

... più che sulla contrapposizione bello/brutto, alto/basso, ecc.... a me appassiona di più verificare la corresponsione dei caratteri delle persone ad alcune caratteristiche fisiche, di espressione, di postura.
La saccenza di Brunetta ( il politico) è già chiara dalla piega degli angoli della sua bocca
Molto spesso non si viene smentiti ...... Lombroso non era un cretino


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non fosse stato lui l'avremo tutti trovata una battuta di dubbio gusto.
> ma l'aspetto fisico può o non può essere pregiudizievole?


Ma perché una battuta ? Probabilmente non l'aveva visto, perché non capita mai  di girarsi di scatto ed scontrarsi con qualcuno ? :singleeye: Casomai sarà BRunetta ( pdl)  che ha dei problemi di stima. Vabbe che poi l'altezza di Brunetta sarebbe il difetto minore eehh  il problema è la testa, altroché.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché una battuta ? Probabilmente non l'aveva visto, perché non capita mai  di girarsi di scatto ed scontrarsi con qualcuno ? :singleeye: Casomai sarà BRunetta ( pdl)  che ha dei problemi di stima. Vabbe che poi l'altezza di Brunetta sarebbe il difetto minore eehh  il problema è la testa, altroché.


vabbé .
se uscite con un nano va da sè che non vada specificato


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé .
> se uscite con un nano va da sè che non vada specificato


Ho un caro amico Antonello che è un nano, ma mica ho mai tenuto conto della sua altezza  È la testa quella che conta.


----------



## Zod (3 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo. Mi sembra un suggerimento che potrebbe andare bene per una coppia finnica ( un paese nordico a caso) dove il concetto di famiglia è diciamo più "aperto" del nostro.
> Qui la situazione è un pò diversa, altro coinvolgimento, altre debolezze.
> Non ho nessuna intenzione di sostituire una donna con un'altra ( tantomeno una famiglia) . Io uscirò di casa perchè il nostro rapporto non ha più senso, ci sono pesanti questioni pratiche ma non metterei in secondo piano l'etica dei rapporti e la dignità delle persone.


Se non hai problemi di natura economica e puoi uscire di casa è sicuramente meglio. Basta che non ti metti in una condizione di disagio tale da mettere in crisi la tua dignità di padre agli occhi dei tuoi figli. In questo modo non rischi nemmeno di scegliere una nuova compagna sbagliata perché spinto dal desiderio di uscire dalla situazione in cui ti trovi.


----------



## Zod (3 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non so se Brunetta abbia qualcuno o meno, ma quello che so è che per Donne come lei (e come una mia cara amica) ci vogliono Uomini degni. E la piazza non è che pulluli.


Ci vuole il principe azzurro. 

Magari potrebbe indire una gara d'appalto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non fosse stato lui l'avremo tutti trovata una battuta di dubbio gusto.
> ma l'aspetto fisico può o non può essere pregiudizievole?


Siamo svenute dal ridere per la sua reazione spropositata e isterica che voleva mettere malevolenza a un normale incidente e a scuse cortesi.
Fidati che non prendo in giro né nani né spilungone se non sono spocchiosi.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2015)

che hai contro le spilungone spocchiose?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo svenute dal ridere per la sua reazione spropositata e isterica che voleva mettere malevolenza a un normale incidente e a scuse cortesi.
> Fidati che non prendo in giro né nani né spilungone se non sono spocchiosi.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Lettura chiarissima e lucidissima, ma ormai devo andare oltre non vedo alternative...... la scelta l'ho già fatta, la questione è che non posso prendere la porta da un momento all'altro è qui che devo capire prima come gestire questa fase e la successiva. E' un salto nel vuoto ... fa paura


Un mio amico che detesta gli psicologi, è andato da uno di questi espressamente chiedendogli di "aiutarlo a separarsi". Tua moglie ha senz'altro bisogno di aiuto, ma non escludere di averne anche tu. Al mio amico è servito: dopo cinque mesi ha preso coraggio.


----------



## patroclo (4 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un mio amico che detesta gli psicologi, è andato da uno di questi espressamente chiedendogli di "aiutarlo a separarsi". Tua moglie ha senz'altro bisogno di aiuto, ma non escludere di averne anche tu. Al mio amico è servito: dopo cinque mesi ha preso coraggio.


E' una possibilità che ho contemplato e non ancora scartato, avevo provato a parlarne alla terapista di coppia ma mi ha detto che al momento si occupa "solo della coppia"
 Nei momenti più duri ho avuto bisogno di un sostegno medico/psicologico/farmacologico e fortunatamente l'ho trovato.

Pensa che mia moglie voleva mandare me dallo psicologo perchè sosteneva che la mia poca felicità matrimoniale condizionasse le mie scelte in merito al nostro futuro .......


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che hai contro le spilungone spocchiose?


Nulla se non mi fanno le pulci per un aneddoto raccontato in tre righe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo. Mi sembra un suggerimento che potrebbe andare bene per una coppia finnica ( un paese nordico a caso) dove il concetto di famiglia è diciamo più "aperto" del nostro.
> Qui la situazione è un pò diversa, altro coinvolgimento, altre debolezze.
> Non ho nessuna intenzione di sostituire una donna con un'altra ( tantomeno una famiglia) . Io uscirò di casa perchè il nostro rapporto non ha più senso, ci sono pesanti questioni pratiche ma non metterei in secondo piano l'etica dei rapporti e la dignità delle persone.



Meno male. Avevo letto i suggerimenti e mi erano venuti i brividi. Coraggio. Mi raccomando fai il possibile perché i tuoi figli siano sereni. Nelle scuole c'è lo sportello di ascolto é molto importante anche il supporto degli insegnanti.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nulla se non mi fanno le pulci per un aneddoto raccontato in tre righe.


cos'hai contro le pulci?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cos'hai contro le pulci?


Danno prurito.


----------



## giulietta6677 (8 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono più o meno nuovo (vi leggo da tempo e una volta mi ero  pure iscritto). Prima o poi scriverò anche la mia storia di traditore (  anche se non mi sento tale) ma adesso quello che mi preme è capire come  convivere con mia moglie sotto lo stesso tetto. Amore non ce ne è più da  tempo ( da parte mia senza dubbio), sesso/passione/complicità/calore  men che meno ( da parte sua da un'eternità), siamo poco più che  quarant'enni con due figli ......
> Mai stata una coppia litigiosa (  probabilmente se lo fossimo stati avremmo chiarito molto tempo fa la  nostra situazione nel bene o nel male ), anche grazie ad una psicologa (  unica mezzo per comunicare ) è venuta fuori ormai la distanza  incolmabile che ci separa.
> I motivi per cui non me ne vado sono  fondamentalmente tre: figli ( che mi chiedo cosa ci guadagnino dal  vivere con una coppia che non si guarda ), depressione ( non mia),  questione economica ( dovrei tornare da mia madre)
> Ho letto qualche  vecchia discussione in merito ma mi preme capire come funziona. se è una  palude come ho l'impressione? se è comunque da considerare a tempo  determinato ?
> ...


Ciao Ermik,
posso capire il disagio di trovarsi in una situazione simile, con tua moglie la situazione sembra davvero irreparabile, quindi l'unica soluzione sembrerebbe una separazione...come vedi una possibile convivenza "da separati in casa" per un periodo di tempo? Riusciresti a parlare a tua moglie di questa possibilità, dicendole chiaramente che non provi più amore per lei, ma che rimarresti a casa per i motivi che hai sopra esposto?


----------



## patroclo (8 Settembre 2015)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Ciao Ermik,
> posso capire il disagio di trovarsi in una situazione simile, con tua moglie la situazione sembra davvero irreparabile, quindi l'unica soluzione sembrerebbe una separazione...come vedi una possibile convivenza "da separati in casa" per un periodo di tempo? Riusciresti a parlare a tua moglie di questa possibilità, dicendole chiaramente che non provi più amore per lei, ma che rimarresti a casa per i motivi che hai sopra esposto?


Stiamo già vivendo da separati in casa, dormiamo in stanze diverse, sa già che non sono più innamorato ........ E' una situazione difficilmete sostenibile, lei poi ha scelto di dormire in stanza coi ragazzi che di domande iniziano a farsene ......
me ne andrò , tutto qua . Poi se devo essere sincero l'idea di separarmi formalmente non è tra le mie priorità, non che voglia tenermi porte aperte ma semplicemente non ci penso. Forse perchè ho sempre ritenuto l'atto formale del matrimonio come solo un semplice pezzo di carta giustificato solo dalle regole formali del codice civile. Ben altro valore ho dato alle scelte che abbiamo fatto.....


----------



## giulietta6677 (9 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Stiamo già vivendo da separati in casa, dormiamo in stanze diverse, sa già che non sono più innamorato ........ E' una situazione difficilmete sostenibile, lei poi ha scelto di dormire in stanza coi ragazzi che di domande iniziano a farsene ......
> me ne andrò , tutto qua . Poi se devo essere sincero l'idea di separarmi formalmente non è tra le mie priorità, non che voglia tenermi porte aperte ma semplicemente non ci penso. Forse perchè ho sempre ritenuto l'atto formale del matrimonio come solo un semplice pezzo di carta giustificato solo dalle regole formali del codice civile. Ben altro valore ho dato alle scelte che abbiamo fatto.....


Mi sembra che tu abbia fatto un gran passo nel prendere consapevolezza della strada giusta da seguire.. Posso chiederti, se ti andrà di rispondermi, quanto tempo hai impiegato tra il momento in cui si e insinuata la possibilità della separazione e il momento in cui hai realizAto che fosse l unica strada percorribile? Hai avuto influenze "esterne"'che ti hanno aiutato nella scelta, ad esempio, la conoscenza di un'altra persona che ti ha dato l'imput in più per prendere una decisione? Scusa le domande, è solo per Capire le dinamiche, non per essere invadente


----------



## patroclo (9 Settembre 2015)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che tu abbia fatto un gran passo nel prendere consapevolezza della strada giusta da seguire.. Posso chiederti, se ti andrà di rispondermi, quanto tempo hai impiegato tra il momento in cui si e insinuata la possibilità della separazione e il momento in cui hai realizAto che fosse l unica strada percorribile? Hai avuto influenze "esterne"'che ti hanno aiutato nella scelta, ad esempio, la conoscenza di un'altra persona che ti ha dato l'imput in più per prendere una decisione? Scusa le domande, è solo per Capire le dinamiche, non per essere invadente


Non è così semplice, ( messe così sembrano domande da inchiesta), è stato un percorso lungo e accidentato.

Qui si sta parlando di cambiamenti di vita importanti, chi ha bisogno di un sostituto di una moglie o di un marito per prendere certe decisioni ( al di là delle mere questioni pratico/economiche ) a parer mio non ha neancora lavorato abbastanza su se stesso.


----------



## giulietta6677 (9 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Non è così semplice, ( messe così sembrano domande da inchiesta), è stato un percorso lungo e accidentato.
> 
> Qui si sta parlando di cambiamenti di vita importanti, chi ha bisogno di un sostituto di una moglie o di un marito per prendere certe decisioni ( al di là delle mere questioni pratico/economiche ) a parer mio non ha neancora lavorato abbastanza su se stesso.


Scusami se sono stata inopportuna, non volevo farti l'interrogatorio ;-)
Certo, la decisione non dovrebbe mai essere presa a "causa" di terzi, però, spesso, la presenza o la conoscenza di un'altra persona può essere la spinta in più per prendere una strada...intendevo questo


----------



## patroclo (9 Settembre 2015)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Scusami se sono stata inopportuna, non volevo farti l'interrogatorio ;-)
> Certo, la decisione non dovrebbe mai essere presa a "causa" di terzi, però, spesso, la presenza o la conoscenza di un'altra persona può essere la spinta in più per prendere una strada...intendevo questo


Vero, può influenzare o almeno aiutare a capire una serie di cose. Scusa ma oggi mi sento molto ermetico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Vero, può influenzare o almeno aiutare a capire una serie di cose. Scusa ma oggi mi sento molto ermetico.


comunque tua moglie non avendo spiegato la situazione ai figli la sceneggiata del trasloco dal talamo se la poteva evitare. Non ho moltissimo tempo e non so in che fascia di età siano, comunque questo è un atto veramente incommentabile, porli davanti ad un simile cambiamento senza dare spiegazioni. Io ti consiglio di valutare se sia il caso di dir loro qualcosa.


----------



## Tessa (14 Settembre 2015)

Ho scoperto da poco che una coppia a me molto vicina vive la stessa situazione di Ermik.
Non fanno piu' sesso da un anno, lei sembra un'apatica madonnina infilzata immolata alla causa dei figli, lui va con chi capita. Dice che la ama ancora, ma che non ce la fa piu'. Ha provato a parlarle ma lei è un muro di gomma.
Perché è così comune che dopo i figli le coppie si ritrovino in questa situazione?
Che consigli dare?


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ho scoperto da poco che una coppia a me molto vicina vive la stessa situazione di Ermik.
> Non fanno piu' sesso da un anno, lei sembra un'apatica madonnina infilzata immolata alla causa dei figli, lui va con chi capita. Dice che la ama ancora, ma che non ce la fa piu'. Ha provato a parlarle ma lei è un muro di gomma.
> Perché è così comune che dopo i figli le coppie si ritrovino in questa situazione?
> Che consigli dare?


Beh non ne dare a meno che non te le chiedano... Son situazioni delicate e rischi di trovarti in mezzo...


----------



## patroclo (14 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ho scoperto da poco che una coppia a me molto vicina vive la stessa situazione di Ermik.
> Non fanno piu' sesso da un anno, lei sembra un'apatica madonnina infilzata immolata alla causa dei figli, lui va con chi capita. Dice che la ama ancora, ma che non ce la fa piu'. Ha provato a parlarle ma lei è un muro di gomma.
> Perché è così comune che dopo i figli le coppie si ritrovino in questa situazione?
> Che consigli dare?


Due o tre piccole precisazioni:
- con mia moglie le cose vengono da molto più lontano, iniziata prima che arrivassero i figli ( e il più grande ne ha compiuti 12 )
- fino all'anno scorso facevamo sesso una volta al mese ma alla fine era un'angoscia per tutti e due
- io non vado con chi capita

Personalmente non ho avuto gli strumenti per capire, gli ho acquisti quando ho fatto scoppiare la cosa e quando ormai sinceramente non me ne importava più.
Da ignorante pensavo che l'atteggiameno fosse dovuto a tutt'altro, in sostanza cercavo di curare un tumore con un antistaminico.
L'unica cosa che posso dire è andare a fare terapia, andare da un sessuologo, capire se questa cosa dipende dal fisico, dagli ormoni o dalla testa ......... e poi incominciare il percorso più adatto.
Se uno ci tiene affronta tutto il percorso ............. in caso contrario si traggono altre conclusioni


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Due o tre piccole precisazioni:
> - con mia moglie le cose vengono da molto più lontano, iniziata prima che arrivassero i figli ( e il più grande ne ha compiuti 12 )
> - fino all'anno scorso facevamo sesso una volta al mese ma alla fine era un'angoscia per tutti e due
> - io non vado con chi capita
> ...


Ma riuscite ad avere un clima di calma e serenita in casa?


----------



## patroclo (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma riuscite ad avere un clima di calma e serenita in casa?




 In un certo senso si, anche se gli umori e le situazioni sono molto contrastanti. 
Non parliamo se non per questioni pratiche. Non abbiamo mai litigato platealmente e spero non inizieremo adesso. Coi figli dobbiamo ancora parlare chiaramente ma non sembrano angosciati dai nostri non rapporti. Personalmente sono molto più rilassato, ogni tanto ho la brutta impressione di stare in casa piu che altro per risolvere questioni pratiche.
In realta viviamo in uno stato di calma apparente, mi chiedo cosa succederà una volta che mi verra voglia di uscire a cena o addirittura dormire fuori. 
Non so esattamente come lo veda lei ma da parte mia non potrà durare a lungo, mi capita di sospettare che lei preferisca questo stato piuttosto che una mia fuoriuscita.


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> In un certo senso si, anche se gli umori e le situazioni sono molto contrastanti.
> Non parliamo se non per questioni pratiche. Non abbiamo mai litigato platealmente e spero non inizieremo adesso. Coi figli dobbiamo ancora parlare chiaramente ma non sembrano angosciati dai nostri non rapporti. Personalmente sono molto più rilassato, ogni tanto ho la brutta impressione di stare in casa piu che altro per risolvere questioni pratiche.
> In realta viviamo in uno stato di calma apparente, mi chiedo cosa succederà una volta che mi verra voglia di uscire a cena o addirittura dormire fuori.
> Non so esattamente come lo veda lei ma da parte mia non potrà durare a lungo, mi capita di sospettare che lei preferisca questo stato piuttosto che una mia fuoriuscita.


Se lei ti ama, soffrirà molto e la calma apparente andrà a farsi benedire...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ho scoperto da poco che una coppia a me molto vicina vive la stessa situazione di Ermik.
> Non fanno piu' sesso da un anno, lei sembra un'apatica madonnina infilzata immolata alla causa dei figli, lui va con chi capita. Dice che la ama ancora, ma che non ce la fa piu'. Ha provato a parlarle ma lei è un muro di gomma.
> Perché è così comune che dopo i figli le coppie si ritrovino in questa situazione?
> Che consigli dare?


L'hai saputo da lui, confidente di lui, amante di lui?
Io ho conosciuto diversi uomini che ci provavano con me da separati in casa ma nel weekend erano sempre con la moglie.
Apro un thread sulla tua domanda? Lo fai tu? Così non inquiniamo questo.


----------



## patroclo (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se lei ti ama, soffrirà molto e la calma apparente andrà a farsi benedire...


.... temo..... ma sarà così


----------



## Tessa (15 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai saputo da lui, confidente di lui, amante di lui?
> Io ho conosciuto diversi uomini che ci provavano con me da separati in casa ma nel weekend erano sempre con la moglie.
> Apro un thread sulla tua domanda? Lo fai tu? Così non inquiniamo questo.


Preferisco il 3d lo apra tu. 
Lui e' un mio parente. Si e' confidato con mio marito qualche sera fa dopo aver bevuto un po'. 
Non sono cascata dalle nuvole perche' la situazione mi era abbastanza chiara.....
Vorrei aiutarli ma dovrei starne fuori. E poi aiutarli come? Che consigli dare?


----------



## Tessa (15 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se lei ti ama, soffrirà molto e la calma apparente andrà a farsi benedire...


Quoto. 
Quanti uomini non reggono la frustrazione di un distacco emotivo che puo' essere dovuto a tutta una serie di fattori contingenti!
Sempre egoriferiti.


----------



## Diletta (16 Settembre 2015)

*Ermik*

stessa mia situazione: parliamo solo di questioni pratiche, che, però, in questo periodo, sono parecchie e quindi l'aria in casa non è così malvagia.
Ma che sistema di vita è?
E che qualità di vita?
Ma voi due avete dialogato su questo?


----------



## patroclo (16 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> stessa mia situazione: parliamo solo di questioni pratiche, che, però, in questo periodo, sono parecchie e quindi l'aria in casa non è così malvagia.
> Ma che sistema di vita è?
> E che qualità di vita?
> Ma voi due avete dialogato su questo?


.... diciamo che i presupposti sono parecchio diversi
noi non riusciamo a dialogare e forse anche per questo non litighiamo e il clima è di apparente calma.
 Non è un sistema di vita, è un modo per sopravvivere. non durerà ...........


----------



## giulietta6677 (16 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> stessa mia situazione: parliamo solo di questioni pratiche, che, però, in questo periodo, sono parecchie e quindi l'aria in casa non è così malvagia.
> Ma che sistema di vita è?
> E che qualità di vita?
> Ma voi due avete dialogato su questo?


Premetto che non sto criticando nessuno, ma vi pongo questa domanda per cercare di capire..com'è possibile rimanere a lungo in questa situazione di "limbo" e calma apparente? Capisco perfettamente i problemi pratici, la paura folle di fare un passo così grande, la preoccupazione per i figli ..ma fino a quando si possono protrarre queste situazioni? Cosa vi da la forza per "sopportare" una "non vita"? Forse una storia "esterna" può aiutare ad andare avanti ? Non lo so, non capisco e chiedo a voi...


----------



## Diletta (16 Settembre 2015)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Premetto che non sto criticando nessuno, ma vi pongo questa domanda per cercare di capire..com'è possibile rimanere a lungo in questa situazione di "limbo" e calma apparente? Capisco perfettamente i problemi pratici, la paura folle di fare un passo così grande, la preoccupazione per i figli ..ma fino a quando si possono protrarre queste situazioni? Cosa vi da la forza per "sopportare" una "non vita"? Forse una storia "esterna" può aiutare ad andare avanti ? Non lo so, non capisco e chiedo a voi...




Infatti il limbo non può durare a lungo.
Credo che chi viva tale situazione la avverta come qualcosa di temporaneo, in attesa di un ritorno alla vita vera, poi, ci sono anche le coppie che si trascinano così per anni, e forse pure per sempre, per incapacità emotiva di cambiare una situazione incancrenita, e questa è davvero una condanna ad una "non vita" e, oserei dire, anche un peccato nel vero senso del termine.
E' uno spreco e la vita non si spreca, mai.   
Conto davvero di non arrivare a fare quella fine...quello che ti posso dire è che, neanche dopo lo scoppio della "bomba" siamo stati messi così male, il che è tutto dire.
Sulla storia esterna, penso che possa aiutare ad andare avanti, è una mia opinione non avallata da nessuna esperienza in merito, esperienza che non vorrei neanche fare.
Io sono del tipo che prima lascia e poi si vedrà.
Chi è scaltro, invece, prima si guarda in giro e tasta il terreno, poi, eventualmente, agisce, cioè lascia.
E chi è come me, di solito è consapevole di andare a fare un salto nel buio più buio, bisogna essere realisti.
Io, gli uomini che mi è capitato di incontrare volevano solo una cosa: sesso, quindi divertimento fugace, quindi, con me scappano appena si accorgono che non c'è trippa per gatti, perché a me, finora, il sesso per il sesso non mi ha mai convinto...


----------



## Ecate (16 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti il limbo non può durare a lungo.
> Credo che chi viva tale situazione la avverta come qualcosa di temporaneo, in attesa di un ritorno alla vita vera, poi, ci sono anche le coppie che si trascinano così per anni, e forse pure per sempre, per incapacità emotiva di cambiare una situazione incancrenita, e questa è davvero una condanna ad una "non vita" e, oserei dire, anche un peccato nel vero senso del termine.
> E' uno spreco e la vita non si spreca, mai.
> Conto davvero di non arrivare a fare quella fine...quello che ti posso dire è che, neanche dopo lo scoppio della "bomba" siamo stati messi così male, il che è tutto dire.
> ...


uhm la storia esterna aiuta a non esserci
a non essere presente emotivamente 
al di la di ogni automatismo morale e moralistico una storia esterna per andare avanti non è un gran che come rimedio
neanche per andare altrove a dire la verità ma si fa quello che si può


----------



## patroclo (16 Settembre 2015)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Premetto che non sto criticando nessuno, ma vi pongo questa domanda per cercare di capire..com'è possibile rimanere a lungo in questa situazione di "limbo" e calma apparente? Capisco perfettamente i problemi pratici, la paura folle di fare un passo così grande, la preoccupazione per i figli ..ma fino a quando si possono protrarre queste situazioni? Cosa vi da la forza per "sopportare" una "non vita"? Forse una storia "esterna" può aiutare ad andare avanti ? Non lo so, non capisco e chiedo a voi...


Non c'è molto da capire, finche non ti ritrovi in mezzo è difficile immaginare la situazione di stallo ed equilibrio precario. E' una situazione "del cazzo". E' una di quelle situazioni che non si prevedono nella vita e quindi non si sa dove sbattere la testa. I motivi che hai citato sono quelli che al momento mi fanno restare a casa. 
Non vuoi un clima avvelenato ma neanche di falso accordo, hai davanti una persona che hai amato ma che magari adesso prenderesti a metaforiche sberle,
Non sono sicuro che una storia esterna possa aiutare, pur sentendoti sentimentalmente libero ti poni dei vincoli di comportamento "strani" : non so come farei a dire a mia moglie che sto fuori a cena oppure che stanotte non torno a casa.
Fondamentalmente sei in mezzo ad un guado molto paludoso, o trovi un elicottero che ti solleva di forza oppure ogni passo che fai ti costa una fatica enorme e non sai mai se al successivo affonderai di più o riuscirai a tenere fuori la testa.
Poi pensi che in mezzo a questo guado ti ci sei tuffato tu ......... e in qualche modo vai avanti ..... i dubbi sono sempre in agguato ma indietro non si torna e tanto meno si sta fermi ad affondare


----------



## giulietta6677 (16 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti il limbo non può durare a lungo.
> Credo che chi viva tale situazione la avverta come qualcosa di temporaneo, in attesa di un ritorno alla vita vera, poi, ci sono anche le coppie che si trascinano così per anni, e forse pure per sempre, per incapacità emotiva di cambiare una situazione incancrenita, e questa è davvero una condanna ad una "non vita" e, oserei dire, anche un peccato nel vero senso del termine.
> E' uno spreco e la vita non si spreca, mai.
> Conto davvero di non arrivare a fare quella fine...quello che ti posso dire è che, neanche dopo lo scoppio della "bomba" siamo stati messi così male, il che è tutto dire.
> ...


Hai ragione, la tua frase "la vita non si spreca, mai" dice già tutto...


----------



## giulietta6677 (16 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Non c'è molto da capire, finche non ti ritrovi in mezzo è difficile immaginare la situazione di stallo ed equilibrio precario. E' una situazione "del cazzo". E' una di quelle situazioni che non si prevedono nella vita e quindi non si sa dove sbattere la testa. I motivi che hai citato sono quelli che al momento mi fanno restare a casa.
> Non vuoi un clima avvelenato ma neanche di falso accordo, hai davanti una persona che hai amato ma che magari adesso prenderesti a metaforiche sberle,
> Non sono sicuro che una storia esterna possa aiutare, pur sentendoti sentimentalmente libero ti poni dei vincoli di comportamento "strani" : non so come farei a dire a mia moglie che sto fuori a cena oppure che stanotte non torno a casa.
> Fondamentalmente sei in mezzo ad un guado molto paludoso, o trovi un elicottero che ti solleva di forza oppure ogni passo che fai ti costa una fatica enorme e non sai mai se al successivo affonderai di più o riuscirai a tenere fuori la testa.
> Poi pensi che in mezzo a questo guado ti ci sei tuffato tu ......... e in qualche modo vai avanti ..... i dubbi sono sempre in agguato ma indietro non si torna e tanto meno si sta fermi ad affondare


Una storia "esterna" credo possa "tamponare" momentaneamente la situazione, che probabilmente, verrà fuori dopo , e forse anche peggiorata...serve per avere un sollievo temporaneo, una valvola di sfogo , una via d'uscita...ma non è certo la soluzione...
Sembra che in questo frangente si aspetti un "qualcosa" di indefinito, forse la classica "goccia che faccia traboccare il vaso", magari una litigata importante, o forse una presa di posizione del coniuge che chieda spiegazioni pretendendo risposte..


----------



## patroclo (16 Settembre 2015)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Una storia "esterna" credo possa "tamponare" momentaneamente la situazione, che probabilmente, verrà fuori dopo , e forse anche peggiorata...serve per avere un sollievo temporaneo, una valvola di sfogo , una via d'uscita...ma non è certo la soluzione...
> Sembra che in questo frangente si aspetti un "qualcosa" di indefinito, forse la classica "goccia che faccia traboccare il vaso", magari una litigata importante, o forse una presa di posizione del coniuge che chieda spiegazioni pretendendo risposte..


... una storia esterna sicuramente mi farebbe benissimo, indipendentemente dalla serietà della stessa. Quello che volevo dire è che non saprei come rapportarmi in casa e con la nuova donna ....... 

E' che veramente non so che pesci pigliare, in linea teorica so benissimo quale sarebbe la migliore soluzione "per me" ma appunto sarebbe "per me" .... può sembrare un alibi quest'improvvisa ventata di altruismo .... ma non esisto solo io.
In realtà vorrei che alcuni concetti e motivazioni maturassero in lei per riuscire a salutarci nel modo più pacifico possibile e rendere naturale il distacco ...... probabilmente è una pia illusione .... aspettarsi che vent'anni finiscano con una stretta di mano non è molto realistico.


----------



## giulietta6677 (16 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ... una storia esterna sicuramente mi farebbe benissimo, indipendentemente dalla serietà della stessa. Quello che volevo dire è che non saprei come rapportarmi in casa e con la nuova donna .......
> 
> E' che veramente non so che pesci pigliare, in linea teorica so benissimo quale sarebbe la migliore soluzione "per me" ma appunto sarebbe "per me" .... può sembrare un alibi quest'improvvisa ventata di altruismo .... ma non esisto solo io.
> In realtà vorrei che alcuni concetti e motivazioni maturassero in lei per riuscire a salutarci nel modo più pacifico possibile e rendere naturale il distacco ...... probabilmente è una pia illusione .... aspettarsi che vent'anni finiscano con una stretta di mano non è molto realistico.


Sì, ricordo un vecchio post in cui si parlava della "fine di una storia" ed erano intervenuti alcuni utenti che stavano vivendo una situazione simile alla tua, con post molto interessanti, forse ti aiuterebbe andarla a rivedere, credo fosse stata iniziata da Ipazia, se non erro.
Avevo capito che avevi già una storia "esterna", forse avevo inteso male...comunque sì, aiuterebbe da una parte, ma dall'altra non credi che creerebbe ancora più confusione?


----------



## patroclo (16 Settembre 2015)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> Sì, ricordo un vecchio post in cui si parlava della "fine di una storia" ed erano intervenuti alcuni utenti che stavano vivendo una situazione simile alla tua, con post molto interessanti, forse ti aiuterebbe andarla a rivedere, credo fosse stata iniziata da Ipazia, se non erro.
> Avevo capito che avevi già una storia "esterna", forse avevo inteso male...comunque sì, aiuterebbe da una parte, ma dall'altra non credi che creerebbe ancora più confusione?


Andrò a cercare la storia ipazia ... grazie del consiglio.

... in questi momenti c'è bisogno della massima tranquillità e lucidità, non siamo ragazzini se si esce di casa non dobbiamo farlo perchè esiste un'altra relazione.


----------



## giulietta6677 (16 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Andrò a cercare la storia ipazia ... grazie del consiglio.
> 
> ... in questi momenti c'è bisogno della massima tranquillità e lucidità, non siamo ragazzini se si esce di casa non dobbiamo farlo perchè esiste un'altra relazione.


su questo sono d'accordo...molte persone lo fanno, forse perche la più grande paura è quella di rimanere soli....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2015)

Ho come notato per la prima volta l'espressione  "uscire di casa".
Credo che sia estremamente illuminante. La casa è il rifugio, è il luogo sicuro.
Proprio come casa/tana nei giochi.
Uscire dalla coppia vuole dire essere senza tana, senza luogo affettivo sicuro.
E vale anche per chi nella casa in muratura resta.
Finisce di fatto quella alleanza che, come diceva Diletta altrove, ti garantisce che se si spegne un lampadario c'è chi lo sistema, se hai fame c'è qualcuno che ha riempito il frigorifero e a una certa ora mette qualcosa in tavola.
Anche per questo è tanto doloroso separarsi non è opportunismo, è paura di essere senza nessuna sicurezza.


----------



## giulietta6677 (16 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho come notato per la prima volta l'espressione  "uscire di casa".
> Credo che sia estremamente illuminante. La casa è il rifugio, è il luogo sicuro.
> Proprio come casa/tana nei giochi.
> Uscire dalla coppia vuole dire essere senza tana, senza luogo affettivo sicuro.
> ...


sì è proprio così, anche in una coppia senza figli, la coppia non è solamente unione di due persone, ma tutto il "contorno", le abitudini, il luogo "sicuro", la tana, come la chiami tu...lasciarla è devastante, è sentirsi soli in mezzo al mondo, credo sia anche questo che fa tanta paura...anche se, sono comunque convinta, sia davvero più la paura che frena, che immobilizza, perchè una volta preso il coraggio di fare il passo, di uscire, può capitare che ci si senta, in realtà, molto meglio, più liberi, più leggeri...ovviamente se la situazione è casa è quella di una separazione


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2015)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> sì è proprio così, anche in una coppia senza figli, la coppia non è solamente unione di due persone, ma tutto il "contorno", le abitudini, il luogo "sicuro", la tana, come la chiami tu...lasciarla è devastante, è sentirsi soli in mezzo al mondo, credo sia anche questo che fa tanta paura...anche se, sono comunque convinta, sia davvero più la paura che frena, che immobilizza, perchè una volta preso il coraggio di fare il passo, di uscire, può capitare che ci si senta, in realtà, molto meglio, più liberi, più leggeri...ovviamente se la situazione è casa è quella di una separazione


Io e altre che si sono separate, come Eratò e Sienne, abbiamo più volte rassicurato che, là fuori dalla tana, non c'è il grande freddo e che troppo spesso ci sottovalutiamo, ma chi si sente come nei sogni angosciosi scalzo e in canottiera per uscire nella neve non riesce a crederci.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io e altre che si sono separate, come Eratò e Sienne, abbiamo più volte rassicurato che, là fuori dalla tana, non c'è il grande freddo e che troppo spesso ci sottovalutiamo, ma chi si sente come nei sogni angosciosi scalzo e in canottiera per uscire nella neve non riesce a crederci.



Il divorzio dal mio primo marito è stata la cosa migliore che potessi fare per me e i miei figli. Ci ho messo anni perchè avevo paura, le implicazioni erano, come per tutte, infinite, ma è stato li-be-ra-to-rio. Non me l'aspettavo, ma la sensazione d'aver messo piede in un altro pezzo di vita era, con tutte le difficoltà del caso, impagabilmente bella. Tutti i problemi che mi sembravano insormontabili hanno trovato una qualche soluzione; ho chiesto aiuto, a volte mi è stato dato altre negato, tante volte l'ho sfangata da sola, ma è stato un bel periodo. Una volta, prima di portare i figli a scuola, passai dal panettiere a prendere loro la merenda; ricordo che entrai con le lacrime che mi scendevano senza che riuscissi a fermarle, chiesi due pizze, pagai e me ne andai sempre piangendo. Ero stanca e provata, ma viva come non mai e fanculo le lacrime e gli altri e quello che pensavano; sentivo di nuovo il rumore del sangue scorrere nelle vene, e mi bastava. Quel periodo (prima del secondo marito) lo ricordo anche come quello in cui ho avuto più corteggiatori in tutta la mia vita, forse perchè in certe mentalità ristrette una donna separata è sinonimo di disponibilità, chi lo sa. 


Comunque, a proposito di prole, tra le mie conoscenze ci sono  figli di separati che rimproverano ai genitori di non essere rimasti insieme "almeno per loro" e altri, in famiglie unite, che rimproverano i genitori di non essersi separati visto che litigano.. Di coppie che stanno bene veramente, ma veramente, soprattutto dopo svariati anni insieme ne conosco poche; i miei genitori e i miei suoceri sono un grosso esempio, peccato che noi due siamo nati "storti" , ognuno col suo bel matrimonio fallito alle spalle


----------



## patroclo (17 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho come notato per la prima volta l'espressione  "uscire di casa".
> Credo che sia estremamente illuminante. La casa è il rifugio, è il luogo sicuro.
> Proprio come casa/tana nei giochi.
> Uscire dalla coppia vuole dire essere senza tana, senza luogo affettivo sicuro.
> ...


Non è il mio caso .... su questo, se qualcuno è interessato rispondo in privato


----------



## giulietta6677 (17 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Il divorzio dal mio primo marito è stata la cosa migliore che potessi fare per me e i miei figli. Ci ho messo anni perchè avevo paura, le implicazioni erano, come per tutte, infinite, ma è stato li-be-ra-to-rio. Non me l'aspettavo, ma la sensazione d'aver messo piede in un altro pezzo di vita era, con tutte le difficoltà del caso, impagabilmente bella. Tutti i problemi che mi sembravano insormontabili hanno trovato una qualche soluzione; ho chiesto aiuto, a volte mi è stato dato altre negato, tante volte l'ho sfangata da sola, ma è stato un bel periodo. Una volta, prima di portare i figli a scuola, passai dal panettiere a prendere loro la merenda; ricordo che entrai con le lacrime che mi scendevano senza che riuscissi a fermarle, chiesi due pizze, pagai e me ne andai sempre piangendo. Ero stanca e provata, ma viva come non mai e fanculo le lacrime e gli altri e quello che pensavano; sentivo di nuovo il rumore del sangue scorrere nelle vene, e mi bastava. Quel periodo (prima del secondo marito) lo ricordo anche come quello in cui ho avuto più corteggiatori in tutta la mia vita, forse perchè in certe mentalità ristrette una donna separata è sinonimo di disponibilità, chi lo sa.
> 
> 
> Comunque, a proposito di prole, tra le mie conoscenze ci sono  figli di separati che rimproverano ai genitori di non essere rimasti insieme "almeno per loro" e altri, in famiglie unite, che rimproverano i genitori di non essersi separati visto che litigano.. Di coppie che stanno bene veramente, ma veramente, soprattutto dopo svariati anni insieme ne conosco poche; i miei genitori e i miei suoceri sono un grosso esempio, peccato che noi due siamo nati "storti" , ognuno col suo bel matrimonio fallito alle spalle


la paura blocca, immobilizza...d'altronde è la solita paura della non "conoscenza", di non sapere cosa ci aspetta "là fuori", di non farcela con le proprie gambe, magari facendo il passo, ci si accorge che da soli si cammina benissimo, che si è più forti di ciò che si credeva


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

a parte tante riflessioni e considerazioni, c'è un fattore molto determinante, comunque. 
Cioè lo spazio a disposizione. Una casa a due piani è differente da gestire che un appartamento a tre stanze. 
Questo aspetto, non è da sottovalutare. 



sienne


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a parte tante riflessioni e considerazioni, c'è un fattore molto determinante, comunque.
> Cioè lo spazio a disposizione. Una casa a due piani è differente da gestire che un appartamento a tre stanze.
> ...


nella mia testa però una separazione in casa funziona se davvero il clima è sereno. Altrimenti non ha senso
I miei amici sono stati separati in casa, in realtà erano separati legalmente ma lui non sapeva dove andare e abitavano in un 3 locali anche piccolo. Non hanno avuto alcun problema.
Se separarsi in casa vuole dire continui contrasti e musi lunghi direi che proprio non ha senso


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> nella mia testa però una separazione in casa funziona se davvero il clima è sereno. Altrimenti non ha senso
> I miei amici sono stati separati in casa, in realtà erano separati legalmente ma lui non sapeva dove andare e abitavano in un 3 locali anche piccolo. Non hanno avuto alcun problema.
> Se separarsi in casa vuole dire continui contrasti e musi lunghi direi che proprio non ha senso



Ciao

certo. Ma come ad esempio nel mio caso, abbiamo suddiviso la casa: lui nel piano di sotto io nel piano di sopra. Solo la cucina era in "comune". Quando vi erano tensioni tra di noi, era molto facile tirarsi fuori dalla situazione. Questo intendo, che avere più spazio può essere un fattore facilitante, anche se ci sono elementi contrastanti. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (17 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io e altre che si sono separate, come Eratò e Sienne, abbiamo più volte rassicurato che, là fuori dalla tana, non c'è il grande freddo e che troppo spesso ci sottovalutiamo, ma chi si sente come nei sogni angosciosi scalzo e in canottiera per uscire nella neve non riesce a crederci.


Quando mi sono separata dal mio primo marito, dopo una prima fase 'liberatoria' dal peso che l'attesa dell'uscita inevitabilmente si porta dietro, ho passato due anni in cui mi sono sentita tremendamente sola. E' stato difficilissimo. Non è stata una passeggiata. Detto questo non tornerei mai indietro sulla scelta fatta.


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io e altre che si sono separate, come Eratò e Sienne, abbiamo più volte rassicurato che, là fuori dalla tana, non c'è il grande freddo e che troppo spesso ci sottovalutiamo, ma chi si sente come nei sogni angosciosi scalzo e in canottiera per uscire nella neve non riesce a crederci.



Ciao

Quoto!


Poi ci sono due piani: la parte emotiva e la parte organizzativa. Vanno un po' a braccetto. Basta prepararsi bene e porsi dei fini da raggiungere, che siano però realizzabili. Così si fa un passo alla volta e le cose trovano il loro posto. 


sienne


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a parte tante riflessioni e considerazioni, c'è un fattore molto determinante, comunque.
> Cioè lo spazio a disposizione. Una casa a due piani è differente da gestire che un appartamento a tre stanze.
> ...


Infatti.
Poi aggiungo...
Separarsi a 30 anni è lo stesso che a 50?
Separarsi da donna è lo stesso che da uomo?
Separarsi in una villa grande è lo stesso che in un piccolo appartamento?
Separarsi senza problemi economici è lo stesso di chi già fatica in famiglia dal punto di vista economico?
Ogni storia è un mondo diverso e lo ripeto da tempo, perché tante sono le variabili.
La separazione è una cosa positiva in molti casi, in altri e per altre persone può essere vero il contrario.
Conosco una coppia separata in casa per problemi economici, in un piccolo appartamento che sono impazziti a distanza di dieci anni. Fanno una vita di merda. In un'altra lei, con già un nuovo compagno dietro l'angolo, si è rifatta una vita con 3 figli a carico. Lui è finito dalla mamma, un po' sbandato, diciamo. Invece un'altra coppia di miei amici si sono rifatti una vita, lei con uno ricco con tanto di macchina sportiva e motoscafo, come sognava, lui con una donna dalle esigenze normali. Cosa cambia in questi esempi? Le persone.


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

giulietta6677 ha detto:


> sì è proprio così, anche in una coppia senza figli, la coppia non è solamente unione di due persone, ma tutto il "contorno", le abitudini, il luogo "sicuro", la tana, come la chiami tu...lasciarla è devastante, è sentirsi soli in mezzo al mondo, credo sia anche questo che fa tanta paura...anche se, sono comunque convinta, sia davvero più la paura che frena, che immobilizza, perchè una volta preso il coraggio di fare il passo, di uscire, può capitare che ci si senta, in realtà, molto meglio, più liberi, più leggeri...ovviamente se la situazione è casa è quella di una separazione


Le frasi che più mi aiutavano al epoca era "una cosa alla volta" e "solo alla morte non si ripara"... Un po' come quando iniziavo a guidare e prima di entrare in macchina andavo in ansia," qualsiasi cosa capiti frizione e freno"Ne ho rotti di muri e ne ho fatte di corse ed attese ma poi tutto diventa un abitidune, anche questo... Emotivamente sono stata uno straccio ma poi piangere e sfogarsi aiuta. Così come la consapevolezza che la via di uscita era quella dopo essere finita in parecchi vicoli ciechi.


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Poi aggiungo...
> Separarsi a 30 anni è lo stesso che a 50?
> Separarsi da donna è lo stesso che da uomo?
> ...



Ciao

quoto ... 

aggiungo solo le persone, circostanze e le esigenze. 
Così credo sia più completo. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

L'ho già detto tante volte e lo ribadisco : per vivere separati in casa e condurre una vita normale che comprende ovviamente la propria autonomia individuale(liberi di uscire,dormire fuori ecc ecc) bisogna che entrambi siano emotivamente distaccati, due amici se vogliamo o coinquilini... Se uno dei due non ce la fa, è un casino incredibile perché si può arrivare a schifarsi e a soffrire. E questo non conviene mai soprattutto quando ci sono dei figli di mezzo.


----------



## patroclo (17 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'ho già detto tante volte e lo ribadisco : per vivere separati in casa e condurre una vita normale che comprende ovviamente la propria autonomia individuale(liberi di uscire,dormire fuori ecc ecc) bisogna che entrambi siano emotivamente distaccati, due amici se vogliamo o coinquilini... Se uno dei due non ce la fa, è un casino incredibile perché si può arrivare a schifarsi e a soffrire. E questo non conviene mai soprattutto quando ci sono dei figli di mezzo.


ecco ..... lei non lo è


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ecco ..... lei non lo è


Dopo il tradimento, provai a vivere da separata in casa con lui... Sembrava accettabile, comunicazioni di servizio su figli, sulla casa... Roba ordinaria. Sembrava... ma non lo era. Vista la rabbia per la corna mi aspettavo di non essere più toccata da ciò che lui faceva, mi sembrava razionale e logico che lui potesse fare ciò che voleva. E invece no. Lo aspettavo di notte e mi tormentavo per non chiamarlo, dove sta, con chi sta e cosa fa... Fuori al balcone. Arrivava, si avvicinava al entrata e io correvo al letto facendo finta di dormire ma non dormivo. Piangevo. Quel uomo che tutto profumato e preparato che era ancora mio marito per me e per gli altri, usciva e non potevo sapere con chi stava e dove stava? E in più non pensava alla mia di sofferenza, al mio di tormento? Rabbia, amore, odio tutto mischiato e talmente mischiato che non sapevo come distinguere ogni emozione, sentimento e sensazione... Un filo imbrogliato. Non ce l'ho fatta. Fai ciò che vuoi, pensai, ma fuori di qui... Non voglio sapere, non lo tollero, non lo sopporto... Troppo pesante da sopportare.


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto ...
> 
> ...



Concordo.


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'ho già detto tante volte e lo ribadisco : per vivere separati in casa e condurre una vita normale che comprende ovviamente la propria autonomia individuale(liberi di uscire,dormire fuori ecc ecc) bisogna che entrambi siano emotivamente distaccati, due amici se vogliamo o coinquilini... Se uno dei due non ce la fa, è un casino incredibile perché si può arrivare a schifarsi e a soffrire. E questo non conviene mai soprattutto quando ci sono dei figli di mezzo.


:up:


----------



## patroclo (17 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Dopo il tradimento, provai a vivere da separata in casa con lui... Sembrava accettabile, comunicazioni di servizio su figli, sulla casa... Roba ordinaria. Sembrava... ma non lo era. Vista la rabbia per la corna mi aspettavo di non essere più toccata da ciò che lui faceva, mi sembrava razionale e logico che lui potesse fare ciò che voleva. E invece no. Lo aspettavo di notte e mi tormentavo per non chiamarlo, dove sta, con chi sta e cosa fa... Fuori al balcone. Arrivava, si avvicinava al entrata e io correvo al letto facendo finta di dormire ma non dormivo. Piangevo. Quel uomo che tutto profumato e preparato che era ancora mio marito per me e per gli altri, usciva e non potevo sapere con chi stava e dove stava? E in più non pensava alla mia di sofferenza, al mio di tormento? Rabbia, amore, odio tutto mischiato e talmente mischiato che non sapevo come distinguere ogni emozione, sentimento e sensazione... Un filo imbrogliato. Non ce l'ho fatta. Fai ciò che vuoi, pensai, ma fuori di qui... Non voglio sapere, non lo tollero, non lo sopporto... Troppo pesante da sopportare.


nonostante la situazione molto diversa forse le sto chiedo troppo ......


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> nonostante la situazione molto diversa forse le sto chiedo troppo ......


Se lei ti ama ancora, si le chiedi troppo...


----------



## Diletta (17 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Dopo il tradimento, provai a vivere da separata in casa con lui... Sembrava accettabile, comunicazioni di servizio su figli, sulla casa... Roba ordinaria. Sembrava... ma non lo era. Vista la rabbia per la corna mi aspettavo di non essere più toccata da ciò che lui faceva, mi sembrava razionale e logico che lui potesse fare ciò che voleva. E invece no. Lo aspettavo di notte e mi tormentavo per non chiamarlo, dove sta, con chi sta e cosa fa... Fuori al balcone. Arrivava, si avvicinava al entrata e io correvo al letto facendo finta di dormire ma non dormivo. Piangevo. Quel uomo che tutto profumato e preparato che era ancora mio marito per me e per gli altri, usciva e non potevo sapere con chi stava e dove stava? E in più non pensava alla mia di sofferenza, al mio di tormento? Rabbia, amore, odio tutto mischiato e talmente mischiato che non sapevo come distinguere ogni emozione, sentimento e sensazione... Un filo imbrogliato. Non ce l'ho fatta. Fai ciò che vuoi, pensai, ma fuori di qui... Non voglio sapere, non lo tollero, non lo sopporto... Troppo pesante da sopportare.




Puoi dirmi, sempre se ti va, perché tuo marito usciva per i fatti suoi?
Avevate già stabilito le regole di separati in casa?
Ma lui ha lottato per voler stare con te dopo il tradimento perché ti amava?


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Puoi dirmi, sempre se ti va, perché tuo marito usciva per i fatti suoi?
> Avevate già stabilito le regole di separati in casa?
> Ma lui ha lottato per voler stare con te dopo il tradimento perché ti amava?



Ciao

chi tradisce, ama? 
Massimo vorrà bene, anche tanto e stimerà la persona ... 
Ma sicuramente non ama ...


sienne


----------



## patroclo (17 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se lei ti ama ancora, si le chiedi troppo...


..... meglio per tutti andarsene allora ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> nonostante la situazione molto diversa forse le sto chiedo troppo ......


se ci sono di mezzo sentimenti non condivisi, ovviamente soffre. E della sofferenza ricerchiamo sempre una causa.
Tra l'altro la separazione in casa, per chi non è convinto della separazione, è un limbo emotivo: magari prima o poi...
La speranza, lo sappiamo bene tutti, è l'ultima a morire.
A volte ci si aggrappa proprio a fili sottilissimi. 
Poi c'è il lato che ha spiegato bene Eratò. Anche se la fine dell'amore è condivisa, non è detto che l'accettazione abbia la stessa strada per entrambi. Siamo complessi e non sempre razionali, e meno male.


----------



## Diletta (17 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> chi tradisce, ama?
> Massimo vorrà bene, anche tanto e stimerà la persona ...
> ...



Penso che possa anche amare, cioè provare del sentimento ma secondo il suo modo di amare.
Può essere una forma di amore anche quella, non mi sento di negarla.
Il problema è che il tradito, di solito, prova un amore fondato su principi inequivocabili e assoluti (fermo restando il fatto che non abbia mai tradito) e il contrasto che ne deriva è difficilmente comprensibile.
Come far capire che l'amore si nutre di rispetto per l'altro quando il traditore ha un concetto diverso di amore?
Mio marito, per esempio, sono sicura che mi abbia amato a modo suo, ha avuto sempre così tante attenzioni per me, ma è un modo di amare che non posso comprendere e che ho realizzato essere anche inaccettabile.
E poi devo essere onesta: il suo è un modo di amare "difettoso", moralmente difettoso.


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Puoi dirmi, sempre se ti va, perché tuo marito usciva per i fatti suoi?
> Avevate già stabilito le regole di separati in casa?
> Ma lui ha lottato per voler stare con te dopo il tradimento perché ti amava?


Lui al epoca negava l'evidenza, ad ogni tentativo di discussione tergiversava o addirittura ci scherzava sopra... Per cui decisi subito dopo che doveva uscire di casa. Dopo un paio di giorni tornò pregandomi ma gli dissi che comunque eravamo già separati. In casa per il momento. Non l'avessi mai fatto... Perché mentre lui l'ha presa alla lettera, io da perfetta cretina non lucida no! E anche se volevo uscire, divertirmi(che poi per farlo ingelosire e non per divertirmi veramente, stavo troppo disperata) non lo facevo... Ma lui si, voleva fuggire, evitarmi ed evitare ogni comunicazione oppure andava da qualcuna, chi lo saprà mai? Poi io scesi in Grecia, biglietto e data prenotati da lui, rimase 5 giorni e poi tornò in Italia e sparì staccando tutti i telefoni. Quando tornai mi feci la peggiore sbronza della mia vita proprio il giorno del nostro anniversario di matrimonio... Il giorno dopo mi son ripresa e andai dal avvocato. La prima lettera di separazione... Pianse molto. Non se l'aspettava. Solo li comincio a parlarne sempre senza confessare però apertamente.Io speravo ancora di non crederci... Era tutto vero ma negavo con me stessa.


----------



## giulietta6677 (17 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ..... meglio per tutti andarsene allora ?


se lei ti ama ancora, sicuramente ne soffrirà...e questa situazione ibrida, a mio parere, è la cosa peggiore se per te la decisione è chiara e se ti sei reso conto che non la ami più. Lei si attaccherà alla speranza, sapendoti ancora lì, in casa, che prima o poi vi riavvicinerete, oppure penserà che non te ne andrai mai.
Ma sei sicuro che lei ti ami?


----------



## Tessa (17 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lui al epoca negava l'evidenza, ad ogni tentativo di discussione tergiversava o addirittura ci scherzava sopra... Per cui decisi subito dopo che doveva uscire di casa. Dopo un paio di giorni tornò pregandomi ma gli dissi che comunque eravamo già separati. In casa per il momento. Non l'avessi mai fatto... Perché mentre lui l'ha presa alla lettera, io da perfetta cretina non lucida no! E anche se volevo uscire, divertirmi(che poi per farlo ingelosire e non per divertirmi veramente, stavo troppo disperata) non lo facevo... Ma lui si, voleva fuggire, evitarmi ed evitare ogni comunicazione oppure andava da qualcuna, chi lo saprà mai? Poi io scesi in Grecia, biglietto e data prenotati da lui, rimase 5 giorni e poi tornò in Italia e sparì staccando tutti i telefoni. Quando tornai mi feci la peggiore sbronza della mia vita proprio il giorno del nostro anniversario di matrimonio... Il giorno dopo mi son ripresa e andai dal avvocato. La prima lettera di separazione... Pianse molto. Non se l'aspettava. Solo li comincio a parlarne sempre senza confessare però apertamente.Io speravo ancora di non crederci... Era tutto vero ma negavo con me stessa.


Sai di quello che hai scritto qual'e' la cosa che mi fa piu' incazzare? Tu in Grecia, coi bambini immagino, e quindi a sforzarti di essere forte e sorridente. Lui torna in Italia e stacca tutti i telefoni?????
Ma una madre, una che si sia mai sentita possa anche solo averlo pensato un gesto del genere!!!!


----------



## danny (17 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ..... meglio per tutti andarsene allora ?



La separazione è come la ceretta.
Senza aggiungere altro.


----------



## Tessa (17 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ..... meglio per tutti andarsene allora ?


E' da pagine che te lo diciamo.


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ..... meglio per tutti andarsene allora ?


ermik hai due strade dal momento in cui lei ti ama ancora:
o rimani e fai in modo che lei non venga ferita(magari ti comporti come prima quando esci e le fai qualche chiamata, di dormire fuori non ne parliamo proprio)  o te ne vai.Nel secondo caso soffrirà ma si sentirà meno merda rispetto a vederti tutto profumato che esci la sera e lei non può farci niente vista la "separazione in casa".


----------



## Tessa (17 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ermik hai due strade dal momento in cui lei ti ama ancora:
> o rimani e fai in modo che lei non venga ferita(magari ti comporti come prima quando esci e le fai qualche chiamata, di dormire fuori non ne parliamo proprio)  o te ne vai.Nel secondo caso soffrirà ma si sentirà meno merda rispetto a vederti tutto profumato che esci la sera e lei non può farci niente vista la "separazione in casa".


La prima strada e' il modo migliore per farla continuare a dormire. 
E' molto meglio per lei svegliarsi e guardare in faccia la realta'. 
Non credo Ermik sia stato abbastanza esplicito.


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sai di quello che hai scritto qual'e' la cosa che mi fa piu' incazzare? Tu in Grecia, coi bambini immagino, e quindi a sforzarti di essere forte e sorridente. Lui torna in Italia e stacca tutti i telefoni?????
> Ma una madre, una che si sia mai sentita possa anche solo averlo pensato un gesto del genere!!!!


Lo pensai molto eccome... E non mi potevo sfogare con nessuno.Lui non rispondeva e a chi lo raccontavo tutto questo? E le chiamate fino a notte fonda, e i Tavor per dormire... Era terribile. Uno dei periodi peggiori della mia vita.


----------



## Tessa (17 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lo pensai molto eccome... E non mi potevo sfogare con nessuno.Lui non rispondeva e a chi lo raccontavo tutto questo? E le chiamate fino a notte fonda, e i Tavor per dormire... Era terribile. Uno dei periodi peggiori della mia vita.


Scusa se te lo dico, ma che stronzo!


----------



## Eratò (17 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Scusa se te lo dico, ma che stronzo!


Ma non ti scusare figurati... lo è stato molto, tantissimo, uno stronzo megagalattico.


----------



## patroclo (17 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' da pagine che te lo diciamo.


non  sono così stordito da non averlo capito .... man mano vengono fuori i vari aspetti della questione ... tasselli in più, motivi in più. il bello di questo forum è che fa riflettere ......


----------



## Tradito? (17 Settembre 2015)

Concordo con l'ultima frase...,a me e' servito ad aprire gli occhi


----------



## Diletta (18 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lui al epoca negava l'evidenza, ad ogni tentativo di discussione tergiversava o addirittura ci scherzava sopra... Per cui decisi subito dopo che doveva uscire di casa. Dopo un paio di giorni tornò pregandomi ma gli dissi che comunque eravamo già separati. In casa per il momento. Non l'avessi mai fatto... Perché mentre lui l'ha presa alla lettera, io da perfetta cretina non lucida no! E anche se volevo uscire, divertirmi(che poi per farlo ingelosire e non per divertirmi veramente, stavo troppo disperata) non lo facevo... Ma lui si, voleva fuggire, evitarmi ed evitare ogni comunicazione oppure andava da qualcuna, chi lo saprà mai? Poi io scesi in Grecia, biglietto e data prenotati da lui, rimase 5 giorni e poi tornò in Italia e sparì staccando tutti i telefoni. Quando tornai mi feci la peggiore sbronza della mia vita proprio il giorno del nostro anniversario di matrimonio... Il giorno dopo mi son ripresa e andai dal avvocato. La prima lettera di separazione... Pianse molto. Non se l'aspettava. Solo li comincio a parlarne sempre senza confessare però apertamente.Io speravo ancora di non crederci... Era tutto vero ma negavo con me stessa.



Sono senza parole...ma dov'era sparito? Da sua madre?


----------



## Diletta (18 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> nonostante la situazione molto diversa forse le sto chiedo troppo ......




Sono d'accordissimo con Eratò che le strade che hai sono due: disinnamorato non vuol dire essere insensibile e senza cuore, e dato che, giustamente, tu vuoi avere una vita sociale, se resti in casa devi avere attenzioni per non ferirla, il che significa anche mentire quando uscirai fuori.
Te la senti?


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono senza parole...ma dov'era sparito? Da sua madre?


No. Tutto il tempo stava in casa nostra, lavorava, usciva, si divertiva... E questo lo so per certo perché ogni tanto il telefono fisso lo attaccava. Una sera, verso l'una di notte, dopo vari tentativi, rispose e rispose male, mi disse che si sentiva controllato(follia :se stacchi i telefoni e non posso nemmeno chiamarti come fai a sentirti controllato?) e mi ripeté più volte che non mi amava più... Quel periodo non è mai stato chiarito. Io penso che una volta tornato qui lui si è dato alla pazza gioia con la stessa e/o qualcun altra... Non l'ha mai ammesso. Io penso che al epoca io e i bambini per lui rappresentavamo una gabbia. Io penso che mi odiava forte...E penso che quella sera che rispose al telefono non era da solo ma accanto c'era qualcuna... Quel periodo era forse peggio del tradimento stesso? Forse si... Avrei preferito che mi avesse fatto le valigie e mi avesse mandato la lettera di separazione rispetto a farmi tutto quello. E quella era la mia rabbia, lasciami no? Cacchio mi tieni a fare così? Poi il giorno del anniversario mi disse anche "non ti amerò al 100% ma starò li a pagare le bollete e a portare da mangiare... non è mica poco"... Il tutto insieme mi porto alla separazione. Dove finalmente torno coi piedi per terra.


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2015)

Poi sai che mi ricordo? Che il mio primo contatto col forum era proprio durante quei mesi... Avevo scritto la parola "separazione" e arrivai qui... Non avevo letto le storie e l'unica cosa che mi premeva sapere era quella. Poi non sapevo nemmeno da dove iniziare... Mi dissi però "vai da un avvocato direttamente e informati. Cazzo cerchi su google".... Poi tornai dicembre quando speravo che migliorasse e ne parlasse e invece no... 3 mesi in cui cercava di convincermi che con quella non aveva fatto niente.E volevo pure mettere pure l'investigatore privato ma decisi che tutti quei soldi non se li meritava lui...La separazione sembrava una montagna ma quando cominci a scalarla trovi i sentieri. E una volta arrivati in cima stanchi e distrutti, dopo un po' respiri aria pulita...


----------



## Ingenuo (18 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo. Ma come ad esempio nel mio caso, abbiamo suddiviso la casa: lui nel piano di sotto io nel piano di sopra. Solo la cucina era in "comune". Quando vi erano tensioni tra di noi, era molto facile tirarsi fuori dalla situazione. Questo intendo, che avere più spazio può essere un fattore facilitante, anche se ci sono elementi contrastanti.
> 
> ...


Uhm. E questa sarebbe una situazione felice e auspicabile?


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Uhm. E questa sarebbe una situazione felice e auspicabile?



Ciao

Tu scambi di continuo ceci per capperi. Ed è a dir poco fastidioso dover spiegare l'ABC ... 
Si tratta di una situazione transitoria. Non duratura. In un modo devi pure organizzare il tutto. 
E se le posizioni sono chiare come anche gli spazzi, hai aria per poter riprendere forze e fare ... 
e bene sì, quando si entrano in certe acque, allora questa può essere una soluzione per fare i minori danni. 



sienne


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Uhm. E questa sarebbe una situazione felice e auspicabile?


Sarebbe auspicabile e felice che i tradimenti non ci fossero,che 2 appena sposati si amassero al eternita e vivessero felici e contenti nel pieno rispetto del uno per l'altro,che le donne non prendessero troppi chili con la gravidanza,che i neonati mangiassero e dormissero tutta la notte,che ci fosse la pace nel mondo,che il buco del ozono non diventasse piu grande...E invece no.Capita il contrario e speriamo che l'amante la dia senza troppe storie e che non veniamo sgamati,che se l'amore si e evaporato al posto suo rimangano l'affetto e il rispetto,di perdere i chili della gravidanza il piu veloce possibile,che il bambino prima o poi trovi i suoi ritmi ecc ecc.Se non riesci ad avere il felice e auspicabile cerchi comunque di adattarti e di provare ad avere quel che non sara l'ideale ma che almeno ti porta ad avere una speranza..


----------



## Ingenuo (18 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Tu scambi di continuo ceci per capperi. Ed è a dir poco fastidioso dover spiegare l'ABC ...
> Si tratta di una situazione transitoria. Non duratura. In un modo devi pure organizzare il tutto.
> ...


Visto che tu commenti i miei post in risposta ad altri, dimmi perchè non dovrei commentare i tuoi, di grazia.
Per voi del partito dei separatisti sembra sempre che tutto vada a meraviglia con la separazione. Poi però si scopre che non è così


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Visto che tu commenti i miei post in risposta ad altri, dimmi perchè non dovrei commentare i tuoi, di grazia.
> Per voi del partito dei separatisti sembra sempre che tutto vada a meraviglia con la separazione. Poi però si scopre che non è così


Ma io vorrei vedere a te al posto di Diletta o il mio o quello di Sienne invece...Tua moglie che ti tradisce con gli amici,i conoscenti,il giardiniere,tu che scopri messagi e foto,lei che ti chiama "paranoico,mi hai intossicata e adesso esco che vado a scoparmi un altro"
..E tu li,inerme perche lei fa la spesa,paga le bollete,la casa e sua a dire ”noooooo la separazione e difficile,noooo che poi fa il bonet squisito e anche la spesa.Meglio cornuto...Mi rassegno.Si scopasse anche il panettiere".Molto felice e auspicabile...


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Visto che tu commenti i miei post in risposta ad altri, dimmi perchè non dovrei commentare i tuoi, di grazia.
> Per voi del partito dei separatisti sembra sempre che tutto vada a meraviglia con la separazione. Poi però si scopre che non è così



Ciao

visto il tuo commento precedente, questo e altri, confermi invece, chi parte per partito preso a prescindere senza valutare le singole storie. Infatti, sei proprio tu. Fa pure. Non mi può interessare minimamente. Qui non c'è in corso nessuna lotta tra vari gruppi pro o contro un non so cosa. Forse leggere attentamente aiuterebbe, prima di partire in quarta con tanto di affermazioni fuori dal contesto.

Con ciò chiudo, questa assurda sub-discussione ... 

... situazione auspicabile ... ma fammi proprio il piacere, e spera che non vieni beccato per ritrovarti te, con un calcio in culo ... poi ne riparliamo. 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (18 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Poi sai che mi ricordo? Che il mio primo contatto col forum era proprio durante quei mesi... Avevo scritto la parola "separazione" e arrivai qui... Non avevo letto le storie e l'unica cosa che mi premeva sapere era quella. Poi non sapevo nemmeno da dove iniziare... Mi dissi però "vai da un avvocato direttamente e informati. Cazzo cerchi su google".... Poi tornai dicembre quando speravo che migliorasse e ne parlasse e invece no... *3 mesi in cui cercava di convincermi che con quella non aveva fatto niente.*E volevo pure mettere pure l'investigatore privato ma decisi che tutti quei soldi non se li meritava lui...La separazione sembrava una montagna ma quando cominci a scalarla trovi i sentieri. E una volta arrivati in cima stanchi e distrutti, dopo un po' respiri aria pulita...




Ecco, questo è un atteggiamento che proprio non si tollera, un'altra gravissima mancanza di rispetto.
Prendersi gioco di noi.
E' quello che sta facendo il mio da settimane e io non lo sopporto più.


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è un atteggiamento che proprio non si tollera, un'altra gravissima mancanza di rispetto.
> Prendersi gioco di noi.
> E' quello che sta facendo il mio da settimane e io non lo sopporto più.


Lo so. Ti fa dubitare di te stessa.Pensi di non saper interpretare le situazioni e la loro gravità... Non perdi la fiducia solo in lui ma anche in te.


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lo so. Ti fa dubitare di te stessa.Pensi di non saper interpretare le situazioni e la loro gravità... Non perdi la fiducia solo in lui ma anche in te.



il problema è che la perdi soprattutto in te


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Per voi del partito dei separatisti sembra sempre che tutto vada a meraviglia con la separazione. Poi però si scopre che non è così



Scusassero se intervengo, ma personalmente non vedo questa distinzione netta in partiti. Sono divorziata felicemente dal primo marito, e sto tenendo in piedi il secondo matrimonio dopo un tradimento, dunque non potrei schierarmi, come credo nessun altro a prescindere, da una parte o dall'altra ciecamente. Ci sono situazioni e persone, circostanze e elementi anche esterni all'amore che guidano le scelte, e per quello che è dato estrapolare dai frangenti che vengono proposti da chi li vive, in quel momento, si dice la propria.



Eratò ha detto:


> Lo so. Ti fa dubitare di te stessa.Pensi di non saper interpretare le situazioni e la loro gravità... Non perdi la fiducia solo in lui ma anche in te.



La caduta delle sicurezze, e della fiducia nei propri mezzi, dopo un tradimento è letale. Ti devi ricostruire estrapolando dal tuo essere il buono che è rimasto e farne buon uso. Ti devi volere molto bene per non farti ancora più male di quanto ne abbia ricevuto.


----------



## Ingenuo (18 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> visto il tuo commento precedente, questo e altri, confermi invece, chi parte per partito preso a prescindere senza valutare le singole storie. Infatti, sei proprio tu. Fa pure. Non mi può interessare minimamente. Qui non c'è in corso nessuna lotta tra vari gruppi pro o contro un non so cosa. Forse leggere attentamente aiuterebbe, prima di partire in quarta con tanto di affermazioni fuori dal contesto.
> 
> ...


Vi siete separate in quanto cornute? Avete fatto benissimo!
Ma. Non tutte/tutti la pensano come voi.
Io ho dato un consiglio a Diletta dopo aver visto la sua situazione personale. Sta da 40 anni con la stessa persona. Quindi si dovrebbe separare per andare dove?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Vi siete separate in quanto cornute? Avete fatto benissimo!
> Ma. Non tutte/tutti la pensano come voi.
> Io ho dato un consiglio a Diletta dopo aver visto la sua situazione personale. Sta da 40 anni con la stessa persona. Quindi si dovrebbe separare per andare dove?


Dove non lo so ma tornerebbe a vivere. Scoprendo che sa stare in piedi da sola e che può essere serena anche senza un uomo vicino


----------



## Ingenuo (18 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dove non lo so ma tornerebbe a vivere. Scoprendo che sa stare in piedi da sola e che può essere serena anche senza un uomo vicino


Ok, lo faccia.
Ma dalle sue parole si capisce il contrario.
Io al posto suo non mi separerei.
Lo farei alla mia età al limite, ma non ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ok, lo faccia.
> Ma dalle sue parole si capisce il contrario.
> Io al posto suo non mi separerei.
> Lo farei alla mia età al limite, ma non ne sono sicuro.


qui nessuno dice che deve separarsi per forza...e lei e abbastanza intelligente da capire da sola.Te che problema hai che addiritura t'inventi un partito separatista..


----------



## Ingenuo (18 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> qui nessuno dice che deve separarsi per forza...e lei e abbastanza intelligente da capire da sola.Te che problema hai che addiritura t'inventi un partito separatista..


Ma se tranne Diletta qua siete tutte che spingete per la separazione a furor di popolo. Non prendiamoci in giro va


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ma se tranne Diletta qua siete tutte che spingete per la separazione a furor di popolo. Non prendiamoci in giro va


Ah... e senti che guadagniamo noi se Diletta un domani si sveglia e dice "mi separo"? Qui ognuno espone il proprio vissuto e ciascuna ha detto che oltre la separazione non c'è l'abisso e che le soluzioni si trovano. Cosa c'è di male nel dire questo?In che modo l'avremmo spinta? La fai incapace d'intendere e di volere poi tanto da farsi influenzare da noi? .. Che poi è  vero eh che si vive anche dopo. Tanto che son ancora viva e contenta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ah... e senti che guadagniamo noi se Diletta un domani si sveglia e dice "mi separo"? Qui ognuno espone il proprio vissuto e ciascuna ha detto che oltre la separazione non c'è l'abisso e che le soluzioni si trovano. Cosa c'è di male nel dire questo?In che modo l'avremmo spinta? La fai incapace d'intendere e di volere poi tanto da farsi influenzare da noi? .. Che poi è  vero eh che si vive anche dopo. Tanto che son ancora viva e contenta.



Non so se hai colto la filosofia di fondo: Dove va una donna dopo la separazione? Una povera donna incapace e indifesa per definizione? Una donna non è nulla senza un uomo ed a una certa età un uomo fai fatica a trovarlo. Anche perché di solito noi donne campiamo di più. E qui il grande interrogativo: Come faranno a campare tutte quelle migliaia di vedove? Mistero.


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ah... e senti che guadagniamo noi se Diletta un domani si sveglia e dice "mi separo"? Qui ognuno espone il proprio vissuto e ciascuna ha detto che oltre la separazione non c'è l'abisso e che le soluzioni si trovano. Cosa c'è di male nel dire questo?In che modo l'avremmo spinta? La fai incapace d'intendere e di volere poi tanto da farsi influenzare da noi? .. Che poi è  vero eh che si vive anche dopo. Tanto che son ancora viva e contenta.


Che poi Diletta sono 4/5 anni che sta qui...
Credo sia la persona meno influenzabile del mondo visto che non fa nulla di quello che le si dice...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi Diletta sono 4/5 anni che sta qui...
> Credo sia la persona meno influenzabile del mondo visto che non fa nulla di quello che le si dice...


Ma infatti se Diletta si separa ... A ultimo come minimo gli cresce il mignoletto di 3 cm


----------



## Eratò (19 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non so se hai colto la filosofia di fondo: Dove va una donna dopo la separazione? Una povera donna incapace e indifesa per definizione? Una donna non è nulla senza un uomo ed a una certa età un uomo fai fatica a trovarlo. Anche perché di solito noi donne campiamo di più. E qui il grande interrogativo: Come faranno a campare tutte quelle migliaia di vedove? Mistero.


Si che l'ho capita.... sembra che una donna debba solo chiudersi in convento sennò non sopravvive in seguito al allontanamento  dal  Sacro Onnipotente Marito... Per Ingenuo il partito delle separatiste è fatto da streghe cattive infelici che vogliono spargere infelicità al loro passaggio trascinando anche quelle poverette con loro... Mha...


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Vi siete separate in quanto cornute? Avete fatto benissimo!
> Ma. Non tutte/tutti la pensano come voi.
> Io ho dato un consiglio a Diletta dopo aver visto la sua situazione personale. Sta da 40 anni con la stessa persona. Quindi si dovrebbe separare per andare dove?



Ciao

Tu cosa credi?



sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Settembre 2015)

Ma contente voi che venite a passare qua le vostre ore migliori. Si vede che vi ammazzate dal divertimento. 
Che c'è più bello di ritrovarsi su un forum a una certa ora dicendo: "Ah, senza mio marito ora sì che sono tornata a vivere!"?
Io purtroppo sono appena tornato da Expo con la famiglia e mi sono perso la serata trasgressiva sul forum


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ma contente voi che venite a passare qua le vostre ore migliori. Si vede che vi ammazzate dal divertimento.
> Che c'è più bello di ritrovarsi su un forum a una certa ora dicendo: "Ah, senza mio marito ora sì che sono tornata a vivere!"?
> Io purtroppo sono appena tornato da Expo con la famiglia e mi sono perso la serata trasgressiva sul forum


Visto che per te è tanto importante la famiglia, anche dopo una giornata con ore di coda, tienitela da conto e non fare nulla per metterla in pericolo.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ma contente voi che venite a passare qua le vostre ore migliori. Si vede che vi ammazzate dal divertimento.
> Che c'è più bello di ritrovarsi su un forum a una certa ora dicendo: "Ah, senza mio marito ora sì che sono tornata a vivere!"?
> Io purtroppo sono appena tornato da Expo con la famiglia e mi sono perso la serata trasgressiva sul forum



Ciao

non hai risposto. Perché?


sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

i pregiudizi impediscono qualsiasi forma di dialogo. Perché sono rigidi e irreversibili persino difronte ai fatti concreti. Opinioni basati su voci e immotivati senza basa di una conoscenza. E allora, si controbatte sul nulla ... 
Che tristezza, quando sono i schemi mentali riempiti dal nulla a sostituire gli occhi ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> i pregiudizi impediscono qualsiasi forma di dialogo. Perché sono rigidi e irreversibili persino difronte ai fatti concreti. Opinioni basati su voci e immotivati senza basa di una conoscenza. E allora, si controbatte sul nulla ...
> Che tristezza, quando sono i schemi mentali riempiti dal nulla a sostituire gli occhi ...
> ...


Una percentuale minima c'è in ogni comunità.


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ma contente voi che venite a passare qua le vostre ore migliori. Si vede che vi ammazzate dal divertimento.
> Che c'è più bello di ritrovarsi su un forum a una certa ora dicendo: "Ah, senza mio marito ora sì che sono tornata a vivere!"?
> Io purtroppo sono appena tornato da Expo con la famiglia e mi sono perso la serata trasgressiva sul forum


Tu invece sarai molto divertente... talmente tanto che perfino l'amante è scappata senza dartela e sei venuto a lamentarti qui:rotfl:Che esistenza felice e piena....


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tu invece sarai molto divertente... talmente tanto che perfino l'amante è scappata senza dartela e sei venuto a lamentarti qui:rotfl:Che esistenza felice e piena....


Veramente l'amante è ancora lì e ci siamo già rivisti dopo la pausa estiva.
Ma non è questo il punto mi pare.
SE per voi stare da soli è un'esistenza felice e piena, ok. Ma non pretendete che sia per tutti così.
Per me non lo sarebbe.


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non hai risposto. Perché?
> 
> ...


A me sembra di aver risposto, ma forse la mia risposta non ti è piaciuta.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> A me sembra di aver risposto, ma forse la mia risposta non ti è piaciuta.



Ciao

a dire il vero, non hai risposto a cosa secondo te, va a fare una donna separata. 

Se mi baso sulla tua risposta, tu pensi che non sia in grado di andare da sola all'Expo se vuole. 



sienne


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Veramente l'amante è ancora lì e ci siamo già rivisti dopo la pausa estiva.
> Ma non è questo il punto mi pare.
> SE per voi stare da soli è un'esistenza felice e piena, ok. Ma non pretendete che sia per tutti così.
> Per me non lo sarebbe.


Guarda che qui nessuno ha messo in discussione le tue scelte anche se personalmente non condivisibili... Ma tu hai giudicato le nostre scelte e le nostre vite a priori basandoti sul nulla solo perché abbiamo scritto che anche in caso di separazione si possono trovare le soluzioni e si può vivere bene e contenti... Sei stato tu a giudicare a noi senza sapere niente di noi. Per lo più hai argomentato dicendo "figurati quanto siete felici che i vostri momenti li passate su un forum"...E mi chiedo : se noi che frequentiamo il forum siamo infelici, in base al tuo di ragionamento, saresti infelice anche tu che lo frequenti... E che stai a fa in un un forum di infelici come noi? Lo sai solo tu...


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a dire il vero, non hai risposto a cosa secondo te, va a fare una donna separata.
> 
> ...


Al Expo senza marito o uomo accompagnatore qualsiasi? Scherzi? Non ci fanno proprio entrare! :rotfl:A parte che ci perderemmo prima ancora di arrivarci...Eh no... Ma dove vai se la banana non ce l'hai


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a dire il vero, non hai risposto a cosa secondo te, va a fare una donna separata.
> 
> ...


Una donna separata che va a stare da sola va a cercarsi delle amiche sole (se le trova) che vengano con lei.
Contenta lei. Poi c'è chi ha tirato in ballo le vedove. Bella forza! Una mica può scegliere di non diventare vedova a meno che sia lei ad ammazzare il marito


----------



## Zod (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Veramente l'amante è ancora lì e ci siamo già rivisti dopo la pausa estiva.
> Ma non è questo il punto mi pare.
> SE per voi stare da soli è un'esistenza felice e piena, ok. Ma non pretendete che sia per tutti così.
> Per me non lo sarebbe.


Dipende dall'indole delle persone. Meglio una vita di palesi ipocrisie, oppure di ostinata coerenza? Meglio stare con una persona per non stare soli, tradendola o tollerandone i tradimenti, oppure meglio stare per conto proprio rischiando la solitudine ma con ancora l'opportunità di vivere un sogno?

Essere in un vicolo cieco è peggio che stare nel deserto.


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Guarda che qui nessuno ha messo in discussione le tue scelte anche se personalmente non condivisibili... Ma tu hai giudicato le nostre scelte e le nostre vite a priori basandoti sul nulla solo perché abbiamo scritto che anche in caso di separazione si possono trovare le soluzioni e si può vivere bene e contenti... Sei stato tu a giudicare a noi senza sapere niente di noi. Per lo più hai argomentato dicendo "figurati quanto siete felici che i vostri momenti li passate su un forum"...E mi chiedo : se noi che frequentiamo il forum siamo infelici, in base al tuo di ragionamento, saresti infelice anche tu che lo frequenti... E che stai a fa in un un forum di infelici come noi? Lo sai solo tu...


No no mi sono beccato una sequela di insulti proprio perchè a voi le mie scelte non vanno a genio, è stata chiesta a gran voce la mia bannatura etc etc.
Io non ho giudicato voi, ma ho dato un consiglio pratico a Diletta che non avete digerito.
Io sul forum vengo quando non ho di meglio da fare, non quando posso uscire e divertirmi.


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende dall'indole delle persone. Meglio una vita di palesi ipocrisie, oppure di ostinata coerenza? Meglio stare con una persona per non stare soli, tradendola o tollerandone i tradimenti, oppure meglio stare per conto proprio rischiando la solitudine ma con ancora l'opportunità di vivere un sogno?
> 
> Essere in un vicolo cieco è peggio che stare nel deserto.


Quoto.


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> No no mi sono beccato una sequela di insulti proprio perchè a voi le mie scelte non vanno a genio, è stata chiesta a gran voce la mia bannatura etc etc.
> Io non ho giudicato voi, ma ho dato un consiglio pratico a Diletta che non avete digerito.
> Io sul forum vengo quando non ho di meglio da fare, non quando posso uscire e divertirmi.


Cacchio ne sai tu che non non facciamo altrettanto? Ma che ne sai tu? E se sul forum non ti piace la porta è in basso a sinistra nel tuo profilo eh.... Da quando stai qui non fai che provocare e prendere in giro...


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende dall'indole delle persone. Meglio una vita di palesi ipocrisie, oppure di ostinata coerenza? Meglio stare con una persona per non stare soli, tradendola o tollerandone i tradimenti, oppure meglio stare per conto proprio rischiando la solitudine ma con ancora l'opportunità di vivere un sogno?
> 
> Essere in un vicolo cieco è peggio che stare nel deserto.


Certo, c'è anche chi sta bene da solo.
Ma è una ristretta minoranza.
Infatti fa bene a separarsi chi abbia possibilità CONCRETE di trovare, o che abbia già qualcuno. Altrimenti lo sconsiglio.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Una donna separata che va a stare da sola va a cercarsi delle amiche sole (se le trova) che vengano con lei.
> Contenta lei. Poi c'è chi ha tirato in ballo le vedove. Bella forza! Una mica può scegliere di non diventare vedova a meno che sia lei ad ammazzare il marito



Ciao

allora, secondo te una donna separata non ha più nessun contato con le persone che conosceva durante il matrimonio. È completamente sola e deve raccattare le briciole che riesce a trovare. 
Inoltre secondo te, la comunità delle donne senza uomini è una tristezza infinita perché non c'è l'uomo a valorizzarla. Sia come persona sia come contenuti di vita. Cioè siamo una massa di ridicole ... 

Ho capito bene?


sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Al Expo senza marito o uomo accompagnatore qualsiasi? Scherzi? Non ci fanno proprio entrare! :rotfl:A parte che ci perderemmo prima ancora di arrivarci...Eh no... Ma dove vai se la banana non ce l'hai



Ciao


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ancora non ho affermato bene il suo concetto. Vediamo se riesce ad esprimere il suo pensiero. 


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora, secondo te una donna separata non ha più nessun contato con le persone che conosceva durante il matrimonio. È completamente sola e deve raccattare le briciole che riesce a trovare.
> Inoltre secondo te, la comunità delle donne senza uomini è una tristezza infinita perché non c'è l'uomo a valorizzarla. Sia come persona sia come contenuti di vita. Cioè siamo una massa di ridicole ...
> ...


Si hai capito bene.:carneval:
Sei contenta ora?
Visto che è quello che vuoi sentirti dire, te lo dico


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cacchio ne sai tu che non non facciamo altrettanto? Ma che ne sai tu? E se sul forum non ti piace la porta è in basso a sinistra nel tuo profilo eh.... Da quando stai qui non fai che provocare e prendere in giro...


Provocare io? Prendere in giro chi?
Mi spiace per te ma mi dovrai sopportare a lungo.
Fattene una ragione
Fai come, che sono tollerante.
Io non cerco di impedire agli altri di parlare invitandoli ad andarsene


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Si hai capito bene.:carneval:
> Sei contenta ora?
> Visto che è quello che vuoi sentirti dire, te lo dico



Ciao

di cosa dovrei essere contenta? Del tuo pensiero fatto di castelli di carta?

Avrei voluto capire cosa sta dietro alla tua acidità ... tutto qua. 
Ma vedo, che non sei in grado di prendere posizione. Va bene così. 


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> di cosa dovrei essere contenta? Del tuo pensiero fatto di castelli di carta?
> 
> ...


Acidità io?
A me pare proprio che quella acida sei tu, che hai bisogno di sentirti dire che la tua scelta di separarti è quella giusta. Non ti è andato giù quello che ho detto a Diletta.
Comunque di solito l'acidità è delle zitelle che trombano poco o nulla:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Acidità io?
> A me pare proprio che quella acida sei tu, che hai bisogno di sentirti dire che la tua scelta di separarti è quella giusta. Non ti è andato giù quello che ho detto a Diletta.
> Comunque di solito l'acidità è delle zitelle che trombano poco o nulla:rotfl:



Ciao

Perché hai sempre bisogno di offendere e attaccare?
Hai paura del tuo essere? Hai bisogno di far distogliere lo sguardo?

La domanda rimane: cosa pensi che una donna separata va a fare?


sienne


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Provocare io? Prendere in giro chi?
> Mi spiace per te ma mi dovrai sopportare a lungo.
> Fattene una ragione


Mica lo dico per me sai?Lo dico per te che ti comporti come i bambini quando non li fanno giocare gli amichetti.Sei tu che ti lamenti che ti hanno fatto bua... Io
posso anche ignorarti fino al prossimo  giudizio che darai alla cazzo di cane a persone di cui non conosci un fico secco...Li no. Non ti ignorero. E penso che non sarò l'unica. Fattene una ragione.


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Acidità io?
> A me pare proprio che quella acida sei tu, che hai bisogno di sentirti dire che la tua scelta di separarti è quella giusta. Non ti è andato giù quello che ho detto a Diletta.
> Comunque di solito l'acidità è delle zitelle che trombano poco o nulla:rotfl:


Mentre che trombi dalla mattina alla sera... Figurati non trombassi:rotfl:


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Perché hai sempre bisogno di offendere e attaccare?
> Hai paura del tuo essere? Hai bisogno di far distogliere lo sguardo?
> ...


Offendere io?
Ti ho risposto.
Una donna separata che rimane da sola (come ho specificato) va a fare tutto quello che fanno le persone sole. Ovvero dopo un periodo iniziale di felicità per una libertà ritrovata inizia a rendersi conto che stare soli non è sta gran figata.
Ho visto di recente un paio di amici che si sono invaghiti di altre donne diverse dalla propria moglie e si sono imprudentemente separati (uno legalmente l'altro uscendo di casa per ora).
Beh ora vagano come anime in pena di qua e di la visto che le controparti non si sono separate a loro volta.
Uno ha tentato di ritornare con la moglie ma ha trovato l'uscio sbarrato e anzi la moglie ha provveduto a rimpiazzarlo.
I vantaggi della "coerenza"


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Offendere io?
> Ti ho risposto.
> Una donna separata che rimane da sola (come ho specificato) va a fare tutto quello che fanno le persone sole. Ovvero dopo un periodo iniziale di felicità per una libertà ritrovata inizia a rendersi conto che stare soli non è sta gran figata.
> Ho visto di recente un paio di amici che si sono invaghiti di altre donne diverse dalla propria moglie e si sono imprudentemente separati (uno legalmente l'altro uscendo di casa per ora).
> ...


E che doveva far la moglie? Farsi suora o aspettare il marito al eternità?


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Offendere io?
> Ti ho risposto.
> Una donna separata che rimane da sola (come ho specificato) va a fare tutto quello che fanno le persone sole. Ovvero dopo un periodo iniziale di felicità per una libertà ritrovata inizia a rendersi conto che stare soli non è sta gran figata.
> Ho visto di recente un paio di amici che si sono invaghiti di altre donne diverse dalla propria moglie e si sono imprudentemente separati (uno legalmente l'altro uscendo di casa per ora).
> ...



Ciao

beh, la moglie separata ha trovato rimpiazzo ... e sta bene. 
Secondo il tuo vissuto, il problema tocca più gli uomini che le donne. 

Io non posso dire che me la passi male. Anzi. 



sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che doveva far la moglie? Farsi suora o aspettare il marito al eternità?


Infatti questo è proprio un esempio dei danni delle separazioni frettolose.


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, la moglie separata ha trovato rimpiazzo ... e sta bene.
> Secondo il tuo vissuto, il problema tocca più gli uomini che le donne.
> ...


Io ho parlato di uomini perchè ovviamente ho più amici tra gli uomini che tra le donne.
Ma ho anche un esempio femminile come amica di coppia. Beh anche questa non se la passa benissimo si è ritrovata a gestirsi 4 figlie, una per fortuna grande.
Lei ha avuto per un breve periodo un compagno, che si è dileguato dopo una richiesta di impegno.
Le mie esperienze mi portano a credere che stare da soli è brutto. Ma anche i grandi numeri dicono quello: se uno sta bene da solo, perchè tutti quanti si cercano un compagno?


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di uomini perchè ovviamente ho più amici tra gli uomini che tra le donne.
> Ma ho anche un esempio femminile come amica di coppia. Beh anche questa non se la passa benissimo si è ritrovata a gestirsi 4 figlie, una per fortuna grande.
> Lei ha avuto per un breve periodo un compagno, che si è dileguato dopo una richiesta di impegno.
> Le mie esperienze mi portano a credere che stare da soli è brutto. Ma anche i grandi numeri dicono quello: se uno sta bene da solo, perchè tutti quanti si cercano un compagno?




Ciao


vedo, che fai di un erba un fascio. E poi lo proietti su tutto, credendo che siano le prove della tua erba. 
Infatti, non leggi le singole testimonianze qui, che riportano anche ben altro ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di uomini perchè ovviamente ho più amici tra gli uomini che tra le donne.
> Ma ho anche un esempio femminile come amica di coppia. Beh anche questa non se la passa benissimo si è ritrovata a gestirsi 4 figlie, una per fortuna grande.
> Lei ha avuto per un breve periodo un compagno, che si è dileguato dopo una richiesta di impegno.
> Le mie esperienze mi portano a credere che stare da soli è brutto. Ma anche i grandi numeri dicono quello: se uno sta bene da solo, perchè tutti quanti si cercano un compagno?


Io sto bene da sola. Non voglio un uomo estraneo in casa coi miei figli. Tutto quello che faccio ora lo facevo anche prima con la differenza che mi aspettavo l'aiuto di mio marito... Ho famiglia, ho i miei figli... Perché affannarsi a trovare qualcuno o addirittura rimanere con un uomo che nonera in grado di darmi qualcosa che non capiva? Magari io trovo qualcuno oppure lui trova una con cui sta meglio oppure non mi trovo nessuno ma pazienza.... Perché ostentarsi a chiedere ciò  che non si può  avere da una persona? Io prima di separarmi e dopo le corna gli ho dato un anno di tempo ma comunque bene non stavamo... questo per dirti che la separazione non si può valutare nello stesso modo per tutti i casi ma a seconda del vissuto di ogni coppia...


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io sto bene da sola. Non voglio un uomo estraneo in casa coi miei figli. Tutto quello che faccio ora lo facevo anche prima con la differenza che mi aspettavo l'aiuto di mio marito... Ho famiglia, ho i miei figli... Perché affannarsi a trovare qualcuno o addirittura rimanere con un uomo che nonera in grado di darmi qualcosa che non capiva? Magari io trovo qualcuno oppure lui trova una con cui sta meglio oppure non mi trovo nessuno ma pazienza.... Perché ostentarsi a chiedere ciò  che non si può  avere da una persona? Io prima di separarmi e dopo le corna gli ho dato un anno di tempo ma comunque bene non stavamo... questo per dirti che la separazione non si può valutare nello stesso modo per tutti i casi ma a seconda del vissuto di ogni coppia...



Ciao

Infatti, sta qui il punto. Ogni storia va vista singolarmente. Ogni storia racconta ostacoli, risorse e possibilità differenti. Non si può ragionare innalzando una bandiera o della famiglia unità o della separazione tout court e ignorando le storie. È la capacità della differenziazione che fa la differenza nella comunicazione e che porta ... va bon. Basta. Sei cosa intendo. Sono una radio rotta. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Infatti, sta qui il punto. Ogni storia va vista singolarmente. Ogni storia racconta ostacoli, risorse e possibilità differenti. Non si può ragionare innalzando una bandiera o della famiglia unità o della separazione tout court e ignorando le storie. È la capacità della differenziazione che fa la differenza nella comunicazione e che porta ... va bon. Basta. Sei cosa intendo. Sono una radio rotta.
> 
> ...


Lo so cosa intendi. E nemmeno, come fa Ingenuo, si possono considerare tutte le separazioni frettolose. Se la separazione la intraprendi con coscienza e riflessione devi mettere in conto anche le conseguenze e le responsabilita che ne derivano ed essere pronto/a ad affrontarle...


----------



## Tradito? (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Certo, c'è anche chi sta bene da solo.
> Ma è una ristretta minoranza.
> Infatti fa bene a separarsi chi abbia possibilità CONCRETE di trovare, o che abbia già qualcuno. Altrimenti lo sconsiglio.


Scusa ma questo mi pare una cazzata, non c'entra nulla la separazione con quello che avverra' dopo. Non ci si separa perche' si ha la possibilita' di trovare qualcuno, tutti hanno questa possibilita', ma le motivazioni della separazione vanno trovate all'interno della coppia, non all'esterno


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Scusa ma questo mi pare una cazzata, non c'entra nulla la separazione con quello che avverra' dopo. Non ci si separa perche' si ha la possibilita' di trovare qualcuno, tutti hanno questa possibilita', ma le motivazioni della separazione vanno trovate all'interno della coppia, non all'esterno


Quoto
Non capisco nemmeno io il nesso.


----------



## Ingenuo (20 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Scusa ma questo mi pare una cazzata, non c'entra nulla la separazione con quello che avverra' dopo. Non ci si separa perche' si ha la possibilita' di trovare qualcuno, tutti hanno questa possibilita', ma le motivazioni della separazione vanno trovate all'interno della coppia, non all'esterno


Pare una cazzata a te.
O tu ti licenzi da un lavoro prima di averne trovato un altro?
Lì però chissà come mai non c'è ipocrisia e lo si può dire tranquillamente.
Se uno si separa a freddo e poi si ritrova cornuto e mazziato a elemosinare attenzioni qua e là è un fesso.
Poi andrà nei forum a mietere applausi mentre gira la minestrina col dado a casa da solo e inveisce contro il destino cinico e baro .


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Pare una cazzata a te.
> O tu ti licenzi da un lavoro prima di averne trovato un altro?
> Lì però chissà come mai non c'è ipocrisia e lo si può dire tranquillamente.
> Se uno si separa a freddo e poi si ritrova cornuto e mazziato a elemosinare attenzioni qua e là è un fesso.
> Poi andrà nei forum a mietere applausi mentre gira la minestrina col dado a casa da solo e inveisce contro il destino cinico e baro .


Ma che paragone è?
Senza un lavoro non mangi e non vivi.
Cosa c'entra con la separazione? Io non sono ne pro ne contro alla separazione dipende dai casi. Di sicuro trovo assurdo separarsi solo se si ha pronto il rimpiazzo.
Mi separo se non sto bene dove sto, se i miei figli vivono una situazione pesante. Chi se ne frega se non ho un altro uomo! Sicuramente meglio sola che con un uomo che mi tratta di metda


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Pare una cazzata a te.
> O tu ti licenzi da un lavoro prima di averne trovato un altro?
> Lì però chissà come mai non c'è ipocrisia e lo si può dire tranquillamente.
> Se uno si separa a freddo e poi si ritrova cornuto e mazziato a elemosinare attenzioni qua e là è un fesso.
> Poi andrà nei forum a mietere applausi mentre gira la minestrina col dado a casa da solo e inveisce contro il destino cinico e baro .


Stare con una persona è un lavoro? Sposarsi è un lavoro? E se tua moglie un domani scopre del amante e decide di separarsi secondo te non riuscirà a sopravvivere perché rimane "disoccupata? E se l'amante ti scarica che fai? Ma che senso ha?


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Pare una cazzata a te.
> O tu ti licenzi da un lavoro prima di averne trovato un altro?
> Lì però chissà come mai non c'è ipocrisia e lo si può dire tranquillamente.
> Se uno si separa a freddo e poi si ritrova cornuto e mazziato a elemosinare attenzioni qua e là è un fesso.
> Poi andrà nei forum a mietere applausi mentre gira la minestrina col dado a casa da solo e inveisce contro il destino cinico e baro .



Ciao

noto, che hai una fifa enorme dallo stare da solo. Lo vedi come un deficit. Come un handicap. 
Capisco ora, che preferisci l'inferno a casa facendo anche lo zerbino, basta non rimanere solo. 
Sono scelte. Codarde, ma pur sempre scelte. 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Pare una cazzata a te.
> O tu ti licenzi da un lavoro prima di averne trovato un altro?
> Lì però chissà come mai non c'è ipocrisia e lo si può dire tranquillamente.
> Se uno si separa a freddo e poi si ritrova cornuto e mazziato a elemosinare attenzioni qua e là è un fesso.
> Poi andrà nei forum a mietere applausi mentre gira la minestrina col dado a casa da solo e inveisce contro il destino cinico e baro .


Vabbe' sei stato risposto ampiamente, non voglio infierire, per quanto mi riguarda ho capito che lo stare bene con se stessi, anche da soli, l'essere autosufficienti ed il volersi bene sono fondamentali nella scelta consapevole di un partner non dettata dalla paura o dalla mancanza di qualcosa o qualcuno.


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Pare una cazzata a te.
> O tu ti licenzi da un lavoro prima di averne trovato un altro?
> Lì però chissà come mai non c'è ipocrisia e lo si può dire tranquillamente.
> Se uno si separa a freddo e poi si ritrova cornuto e mazziato a elemosinare attenzioni qua e là è un fesso.
> Poi andrà nei forum a mietere applausi mentre gira la minestrina col dado a casa da solo e inveisce contro il destino cinico e baro .


secondo me hai ragione a dire che si sta meglio in coppia che da soli (a parte i misantropi, credo)
il problema secondo me è che la Diletta per il momento non sa che fare, e quando non si sa che fare sarebbe meglio non fare nulla, almeno fino a quando non si hanno le idee ben chiare 
per questo motivo secondo me il tuo consiglio è prematuro, tanto quanto quello opposto


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me hai ragione a dire che si sta meglio in coppia che da soli (a parte i misantropi, credo)
> il problema secondo me è che la Diletta per il momento non sa che fare, e quando non si sa che fare sarebbe meglio non fare nulla, almeno fino a quando non si hanno le idee ben chiare
> per questo motivo secondo me il tuo consiglio è prematuro, tanto quanto quello opposto



Ciao

scusa free, non si parlava di Diletta. Ma della massa di separate disperate che giacciano sul forum.


PS: A Diletta non ho mai consigliato di separarsi. solo di prenderlo anche in considerazione. Fare giochi di pensiero in ambo le direzioni ti può aiutare a capire cosa vuoi e non vuoi. Ma non era questo il discorso ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me hai ragione a dire che si sta meglio in coppia che da soli (a parte i misantropi, credo)
> il problema secondo me è che la Diletta per il momento non sa che fare, e quando non si sa che fare sarebbe meglio non fare nulla, almeno fino a quando non si hanno le idee ben chiare
> per questo motivo secondo me il tuo consiglio è prematuro, tanto quanto quello opposto



Si sta bene in coppia quando in coppia si sta bene. Quando non si sta bene la coppia non c'è più. Il problema della solitudine è che pesa molto di più quando non sei solo. La solitudine non dipende affatto dalla presenza fisica di una persona accanto a noi. Ma dal non sentirci compresi ed amati. Ci sentiamo soli quando nessuno ci comprende, quando non abbiamo con chi condividere emozioni e sentimenti. Quella é la vera solitudine non trovarsi al sabato sera senza nessuno con cui andare in pizzeria. Certo che dipende esclusivamente dal tipo di emozioni di cui abbiamo bisogno. Se per me basta avere qualcuno a cui chiedere di passare il sale va bene chiunque parli la mia lingua. Per quello continuo a dire a Diletta di parlare onestamente con sé stessa per sapere cosa vuole nell"ambito del possibile. E il suo problema è che continua a scrivere letterine a Babbo Natale. Nessuno dice che non le debba stare bene suo marito. Ma se le va bene non deve soffrire vivendo con lui.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si sta bene in coppia quando in coppia si sta bene. Quando non si sta bene la coppia non c'è più. Il problema della solitudine è che pesa molto di più quando non sei solo. La solitudine non dipende affatto dalla presenza fisica di una persona accanto a noi. Ma dal non sentirci compresi ed amati. Ci sentiamo soli quando nessuno ci comprende, quando non abbiamo con chi condividere emozioni e sentimenti. Quella é la vera solitudine non trovarsi al sabato sera senza nessuno con cui andare in pizzeria. Certo che dipende esclusivamente dal tipo di emozioni di cui abbiamo bisogno. Se per me basta avere qualcuno a cui chiedere di passare il sale va bene chiunque parli la mia lingua. Per quello continuo a dire a Diletta di parlare onestamente con sé stessa per sapere cosa vuole nell"ambito del possibile. E il suo problema è che continua a scrivere letterine a Babbo Natale. Nessuno dice che non le debba stare bene suo marito. Ma se le va bene non deve soffrire vivendo con lui.


E non deve parlarne male
Per il resto quoto


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E non deve parlarne male
> Per il resto quoto



Ciao

qui, però, si può sfogare. Proprio per capire cosa la turba o cosa l'impedisce ad accettare lui come è. 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (21 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si sta bene in coppia quando in coppia si sta bene. Quando non si sta bene la coppia non c'è più. Il problema della solitudine è che pesa molto di più quando non sei solo. *La solitudine non dipende affatto dalla presenza fisica di una persona accanto a noi. Ma dal non sentirci compresi ed amati. Ci sentiamo soli quando nessuno ci comprende, quando non abbiamo con chi condividere emozioni e sentimenti.* Quella é la vera solitudine non trovarsi al sabato sera senza nessuno con cui andare in pizzeria. Certo che dipende esclusivamente dal tipo di emozioni di cui abbiamo bisogno. Se per me basta avere qualcuno a cui chiedere di passare il sale va bene chiunque parli la mia lingua. Per quello continuo a dire a Diletta di parlare onestamente con sé stessa per sapere cosa vuole nell"ambito del possibile. E il suo problema è che continua a scrivere letterine a Babbo Natale. Nessuno dice che non le debba stare bene suo marito. Ma se le va bene non deve soffrire vivendo con lui.


Quanto hai ragione...


----------



## Diletta (21 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si sta bene in coppia quando in coppia si sta bene. *Quando non si sta bene la coppia non c'è più.* Il problema della solitudine è che pesa molto di più quando non sei solo. La solitudine non dipende affatto dalla presenza fisica di una persona accanto a noi. Ma dal non sentirci compresi ed amati. Ci sentiamo soli quando nessuno ci comprende, quando non abbiamo con chi condividere emozioni e sentimenti. Quella é la vera solitudine non trovarsi al sabato sera senza nessuno con cui andare in pizzeria. Certo che dipende esclusivamente dal tipo di emozioni di cui abbiamo bisogno. Se per me basta avere qualcuno a cui chiedere di passare il sale va bene chiunque parli la mia lingua. Per quello continuo a dire a Diletta di parlare onestamente con sé stessa per sapere cosa vuole nell"ambito del possibile. E il suo problema è che continua a scrivere letterine a Babbo Natale. Nessuno dice che non le debba stare bene suo marito. Ma se le va bene non deve soffrire vivendo con lui.




Su questo sono pienamente d'accordo, la coppia non c'è più ed è da un po' che ne sono consapevole e che lo dico.
Infatti, non condivido più niente con lui di tutto quello che hai detto. In pratica sono già sola perché sono soltanto io ad occuparmi di tutto ciò che mi riguarda, non lo faccio partecipe di nulla o quasi...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> qui, però, si può sfogare. Proprio per capire cosa la turba o cosa l'impedisce ad accettare lui come è.
> 
> ...


Ma tu che leggi il suo sfogo non pensi che se è possibile lei è peggio di lui.
Quello che scrive qui è quello che pensa di lui. Però poi ci sta insieme.
Ma dai è assurdo


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Vabbe' _*sei stato risposto ampiamente*_, non voglio infierire,.


Anche perché per infierire dovresti sapere alcune cose.... che so... l'italiano?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu che leggi il suo sfogo non pensi che se è possibile lei è peggio di lui.
> Quello che scrive qui è quello che pensa di lui. Però poi ci sta insieme.
> Ma dai è assurdo



Ciao

non è assurdo. È una miscela con tanti aspetti. C'è delusione, dolore, rabbia, incomprensione, fregatura ecc. 
Credo, che bisogna trapassare il pendolo, da un estremo all'altro ... per trovare cosa si vuole e cosa si prova veramente. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Anche perché per infierire dovresti sapere alcune cose.... che so... l'italiano?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

che colpo basso. Ci sono stranieri qui, che non hanno studiato l'italiano. 
La mia bisnonna era analfabeta. Ma aveva una ricchezza e un sapere ... che spaventava. 

Non è metro di misura, per la qualità di un pensiero. 
VERGOGNA!


sienne


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa free, non si parlava di Diletta. Ma della massa di separate disperate che giacciano sul forum.
> 
> ...


si parlava di consigli che arrivano dopo aver letto i post, no?
ecco secondo me la Diletta non avrebbe bisogno di consigli, se sapesse cosa fare, quindi in questo caso secondo me dovrebbe non fare niente, per il momento
poi ovviamente va bene leggere le varie esperienze, anzi credo che lei sia qui per questo, oltre che per sfogarsi un po'


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si sta bene in coppia quando in coppia si sta bene. Quando non si sta bene la coppia non c'è più. Il problema della solitudine è che pesa molto di più quando non sei solo. La solitudine non dipende affatto dalla presenza fisica di una persona accanto a noi. Ma dal non sentirci compresi ed amati. Ci sentiamo soli quando nessuno ci comprende, quando non abbiamo con chi condividere emozioni e sentimenti. Quella é la vera solitudine non trovarsi al sabato sera senza nessuno con cui andare in pizzeria. Certo che dipende esclusivamente dal tipo di emozioni di cui abbiamo bisogno. Se per me basta avere qualcuno a cui chiedere di passare il sale va bene chiunque parli la mia lingua. Per quello continuo a dire a Diletta di parlare onestamente con sé stessa per sapere cosa vuole nell"ambito del possibile. E il suo problema è che continua a scrivere letterine a Babbo Natale. Nessuno dice che non le debba stare bene suo marito. Ma se le va bene non deve soffrire vivendo con lui.


sì certo, volevo solo dire che secondo me è naturale cercare di viaggiare in coppia (a parte i misantropi o cose così)


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che colpo basso. Ci sono stranieri qui, che non hanno studiato l'italiano.
> La mia bisnonna era analfabeta. Ma aveva una ricchezza e un sapere ... che spaventava.
> ...


boh non credo che sappia che sei straniera
ora lo sa (se viene a leggere)


----------



## Tradito? (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che colpo basso. Ci sono stranieri qui, che non hanno studiato l'italiano.
> La mia bisnonna era analfabeta. Ma aveva una ricchezza e un sapere ... che spaventava.
> ...


Brava *lo hai risposto* adeguatamente


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

Il problema di Diletta non è separarsi o meno. La separazione, per lei, è una possibilità moooolto remota... E può anche starci, non esistono scelte giuste e sbagliate ma scelte che ci devono stare bene, a seconda di ciascuno di noi. Il problema di Diletta è che non riesce ad accettare l'indole di suo marito e fa una battaglia contro i mulini al vento, contro se stessa soprattutto... Se riuscisse ad accettarlo cosi com'è e smettere di tormentarsi e indagare già  stava meglio... Se la verità la sa le manca accettarla e farsene una ragione. Lui non cambia, l'ha detto lei stessa, prendere o lasciare...


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il problema di Diletta non è separarsi o meno. La separazione, per lei, è una possibilità moooolto remota... E può anche starci, non esistono scelte giuste e sbagliate ma scelte che ci devono stare bene, a seconda di ciascuno di noi. Il problema di Diletta è che non riesce ad accettare l'indole di suo marito e fa una battaglia contro i mulini al vento, contro se stessa soprattutto... Se riuscisse ad accettarlo cosi com'è e smettere di tormentarsi e indagare già  stava meglio... Se la verità la sa le manca accettarla e farsene una ragione. Lui non cambia, l'ha detto lei stessa, prendere o lasciare...




Ciao

il fatto è, credo, che con il sapere cambia tutto. Come ti allacci alla relazione una volta che sai?
Che presa o che qualità o che modi si adattano a ciò che sai con il tuo modo di veder le cose?
Non è facile ... trovare una via. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Brava *lo hai risposto* adeguatamente


Quando il caro Ingenuo non sa cosa dire, si mette a cambiare argomento... SAPPIATELO


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Brava *lo hai risposto* adeguatamente


...


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quando il caro Ingenuo non sa cosa dire, si mette a cambiare argomento...



Ciao

capisco che bisogna semplificare. 
Ma non leggo argomenti ... 


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che colpo basso. Ci sono stranieri qui, che non hanno studiato l'italiano.
> La mia bisnonna era analfabeta. Ma aveva una ricchezza e un sapere ... che spaventava.
> ...


Ehilà andato male il weekend?:rotfl:
Non sarà un metro di misura per te, ma per me sì e mi fa capire subito chi ho davanti. Uno che vorrebbe "infierire" senza averne i mezzi che, tra parentesi, si acquisiscono con la terza media.


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, credo, che con il sapere cambia tutto. Come ti allacci alla relazione una volta che sai?
> Che presa o che qualità o che modi si adattano a ciò che sai con il tuo modo di veder le cose?
> ...


Lei deve prendere il meglio, le sue comodità, le sue sicurezze...Sapere che un domani lui ci sarà ma il prezzo è accettarlo così come è. Smetterecdi indagare e cercare di dimostrargli che lei sa sgamarlo e smascherarlo... Il marito di Diletta non porta una maschera, più volte gliel'ha fatto capire che lui è  cosi("adesso mi hai fatto arrabbiare, adesso esco e me ne vado da un altra")... Se non vuole separarsi quale altra scelta le rimane?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lei deve prendere il meglio, le sue comodità, le sue sicurezze...Sapere che un domani lui ci sarà ma il prezzo è accettarlo così come è. Smetterecdi indagare e cercare di dimostrargli che lei sa sgamarlo e smascherarlo... Il marito di Diletta non porta una maschera, più volte gliel'ha fatto capire che lui è  cosi("adesso mi hai fatto arrabbiare, adesso esco e me ne vado da un altra")... Se non vuole separarsi quale altra scelta le rimane?


quoto


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lei deve prendere il meglio, le sue comodità, le sue sicurezze...Sapere che un domani lui ci sarà ma il prezzo è accettarlo così come è. Smetterecdi indagare e cercare di dimostrargli che lei sa sgamarlo e smascherarlo... Il marito di Diletta non porta una maschera, più volte gliel'ha fatto capire che lui è  cosi("adesso mi hai fatto arrabbiare, adesso esco e me ne vado da un altra")... Se non vuole separarsi quale altra scelta le rimane?


ma un ex marito non può venire a piantare un chiodo a casa, o a tagliare il prato? nella casa dove vivono anche i figli?
non credo che il problema sia questo, almeno tra persone civili (che mi sembra essere il caso della Diletta e di suo marito)


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma un ex marito non può venire a piantare un chiodo a casa, o a tagliare il prato? nella casa dove vivono anche i figli?
> non credo che il problema sia questo, almeno tra persone civili (che mi sembra essere il caso della Diletta e di suo marito)


Certo che può... Non è che con la separazione ci si volatilizza e si scompare... Ma Diletta NON vuole separarsi.


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma un ex marito non può venire a piantare un chiodo a casa, o a tagliare il prato? nella casa dove vivono anche i figli?
> non credo che il problema sia questo, almeno tra persone civili (che mi sembra essere il caso della Diletta e di suo marito)


Mah... diciamo che è raro.
Poi la ex-moglie deve imparare a cavarsela da sola. Mica può continuare a contare sull'aiuto dell'ex-marito che in genere le ha lasciato la casa.


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma un ex marito non può venire a piantare un chiodo a casa, o a tagliare il prato? nella casa dove vivono anche i figli?
> non credo che il problema sia questo, almeno tra persone civili (che mi sembra essere il caso della Diletta e di suo marito)



Ciao

quoto!

Infatti. Ad esempio ho fatto abbattere due pini enormi. Ma tu credi che lui mi abbia fatto fare tutto da sola. Sai quanto lavoro dà già solo un pino, figurati due. E ne mancano ancora altri quattro. Si sta assieme. Tranquillamente. Ha anche passato la notte qui per poter attaccare il giorno dopo alle sei del mattino. Dove sta il problema?


sienne


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto!
> 
> ...



Ripeto : Diletta NON vuole separarsi.


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Mah... diciamo che è raro.
> Poi la ex-moglie deve imparare a cavarsela da sola. Mica può continuare a contare sull'aiuto dell'ex-marito che in genere le ha lasciato la casa.



Ciao

mah, tu hai proprio una strana visione di come vanno le cose ... 
Se ci sono dei figli di mezzo, che si fa, non si parla e non ci si aiuta più? A vicenda?


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Brava *lo hai risposto* adeguatamente


Uhhh sicuro, touché.
E mi ha persino dato un bollino rosso.
Si vede che ha cominciato bene la settimana.


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ripeto : Diletta NON vuole separarsi.



Ciao

questo è chiaro. Nonostante, si può raccontare come è dall'altra parte. 
Perché credo, che prenda una decisione a base di condizionamenti e di catene. 
Non a base di un sentire libero. Non so se mi faccio capire. 
Poi, può pure rimanere ... ma con un bel sorriso. Perché lo vuole da persona libera. 
Se no, stiamo a discutere per altri cinque anni ... 


sienne


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto!
> 
> ...


appunto, è un finto problema, tra persone civili e di buon senso


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, tu hai proprio una strana visione di come vanno le cose ...
> Se ci sono dei figli di mezzo, che si fa, non si parla e non ci si aiuta più? A vicenda?
> ...


Innanzitutto grazie per il bollino rosso, my fair lady...:up:
Come ho detto se fossi il tuo ex-marito (periodo ipotetico del terzo tipo, ovvero dell'irrealtà) dovresti considerarmi tale. Ovvero, l'erba nel giardino te la dovresti tagliare da sola. Mica ho detto che non ti parlerei più.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Mah... diciamo che è raro.
> Poi la ex-moglie deve imparare a cavarsela da sola. Mica può continuare a contare sull'aiuto dell'ex-marito che in genere le ha lasciato la casa.



se non c'è un nuovo compagno piantatore di chiodi, non mi sembra così raro


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> se non c'è un nuovo compagno piantatore di chiodi, non mi sembra così raro


Ma certo che non è raro
Tutti i miei amici separati ci sono sempre uno per l'altra in caso di bisgono. Ti separi mica ti cancelli dalla vita. Se poi ci sono figli in comune ancora di più
un mio amico ieri ha accompagnato all'IKEa l'ex moglie. Hai idea di quanto può pesare a un uomo andare all'Ikea?


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Innanzitutto grazie per il bollino rosso, my fair lady...:up:
> Come ho detto se fossi il tuo ex-marito (periodo ipotetico del terzo tipo, ovvero dell'irrealtà) dovresti considerarmi tale. Ovvero, l'erba nel giardino te la dovresti tagliare da sola. Mica ho detto che non ti parlerei più.



e lasceresti i tuoi figli a languire in mezzo al prato alto un metro?
se ci sono figli in comune, l'ex marito continua a frequentare la ex casa, quindi non mi pare così strano che a volte dia una mano


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che non è raro
> Tutti i miei amici separati ci sono sempre uno per l'altra in caso di bisgono. Ti separi mica ti cancelli dalla vita. Se poi ci sono figli in comune ancora di più
> un mio amico ieri ha accompagnato all'IKEa l'ex moglie. Hai idea di quanto può pesare a un uomo andare all'Ikea?


mica solo a un uomo
mi vanto di non esserci mai andata, e desidero continuare la tradizione


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che non è raro
> Tutti i miei amici separati ci sono sempre uno per l'altra in caso di bisgono. Ti separi mica ti cancelli dalla vita. Se poi ci sono figli in comune ancora di più
> un mio amico ieri ha accompagnato all'IKEa l'ex moglie. Hai idea di quanto può pesare a un uomo andare all'Ikea?


Io il bisogno nell'accompagnare l'ex-moglie all'Ikea non ce lo vedo proprio eh


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Innanzitutto grazie per il bollino rosso, my fair lady...:up:
> Come ho detto se fossi il tuo ex-marito (periodo ipotetico del terzo tipo, ovvero dell'irrealtà) dovresti considerarmi tale. Ovvero, l'erba nel giardino te la dovresti tagliare da sola. Mica ho detto che non ti parlerei più.



Ciao

prego. Se vuoi ti do la motivazione ... ma se hai un po' di sale, ci arrivi da solo. :up:


Ah, certo, tu sai come vanno certe cose. :rotfl:
Se volessi fare del male al mio ex gli manderei la fattura! Che sarebbe salata. Altro che fai da te. Ne abbiamo parlato, e lui sa che sono una risparmiatrice e che non mi va di buttare i soldi così dalla finestra. Anche se non sono i miei. Infatti ho i calli alle mani, abbiamo lavorato assieme. Riso e filosofato ... e ci siamo anche addormentati assieme guardando un film. Non mi ricordo neanche l'inizio. Sono crollata. Ma tu credi, che una separazione esclude l'affetto o la collaborazione?


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> e lasceresti i tuoi figli a languire in mezzo al prato alto un metro?
> se ci sono figli in comune, l'ex marito continua a frequentare la ex casa, quindi non mi pare così strano che a volte dia una mano


Vorrebbe dire che la mia ex-moglie non si sa organizzare e si approfitta del mio buon cuore. Ma non ho ex-mogli, solo una moglie pienamente operativa.


----------



## Diletta (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo è chiaro. Nonostante, si può raccontare come è dall'altra parte.
> Perché credo, che prenda una decisione a base di condizionamenti e di catene.
> ...



Io vorrei un rapporto libero, tutti e due ancora in casa, ma come amici e non come coppia.
Un rapporto dove ognuno scelga liberamente se andare insieme a mangiare fuori o evitare perché, in quel momento, non se ne ha affatto voglia di uscire insieme.
Io non voglio più sentirmi obbligata a fare cose che non mi sento di fare e che la disistima che ormai ho nei suoi confronti, mi impedisce di fare.
Non a caso, ho chiuso i rapporti con la sua cerchia ma solo se siamo insieme, non ho certo chiuso amicizie con parenti suoi con i quali sono particolarmente legata, ma è a livello personale. 
Esempio pratico: non mi va di andare insieme invitati da loro perché la cosa mi urta internamente, diversamente, se sono in una giornata più che buona, ci posso anche andare relazionandomi a lui come se fosse appunto un amico.
Insomma...Sienne, vorrei un tipo di rapporto come quello che siete riusciti ad avere voi e anzi, mi complimento con te per il tuo atteggiamento maturo e saggio.
Brava!


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> prego. Se vuoi ti do la motivazione ... ma se hai un po' di sale, ci arrivi da solo. :up:
> 
> ...


Cioè nell'accordo il tuo ex ha firmato che non solo ti dà la casa gli alimenti per i figli ma paga pure il taglio dell'erba? Ah ah ah complimenti doveva essere uno sveglio.:carneval:


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> mica solo a un uomo
> mi vanto di non esserci mai andata, e desidero continuare la tradizione


E cosa ti impedisce dal avere un rapporto così? Gliene hai parlato? Gliel'hai chiesto?


----------



## Diletta (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> mica solo a un uomo
> mi vanto di non esserci mai andata, e desidero continuare la tradizione



Io purtroppo ci sono andata e non una volta in quello che chiamo un girone infernale e proprio per questo, conto di non rimetterci più piede!!


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Cioè nell'accordo il tuo ex ha firmato che non solo ti dà la casa gli alimenti per i figli ma paga pure il taglio dell'erba? Ah ah ah complimenti doveva essere uno sveglio.:carneval:



Ciao

le nostre condizioni non le conosci. La casa è di entrambi. Proprio per metà. Come il resto della proprietà. Se dovessi badare anche alla sua parte, non potrei lavorare. Allora, o ci si aiuta, o si paga. Semplice. Ed io per la mia parte non pago. Mi alzo alle quattro per fare tutto. Per lui vale lo stesso. Non abbiamo una certa mentalità. Ci aiutiamo. Figurati, gli stiro e lavo le camicie ancora ... visto che lavora oltre 14 ore al giorno. Il suo o il mio benessere, è quello dell'altro e soprattutto tutto ricade su nostra figlia. Filosofia complicata, vero? 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> prego. Se vuoi ti do la motivazione ... ma se hai un po' di sale, ci arrivi da solo. :up:
> 
> ...



E questo è molto bello, anomalo ma bello.
Escludi la possibilità di un ritorno insieme?


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io purtroppo ci sono andata e non una volta in quello che chiamo un girone infernale e proprio per questo, conto di non rimetterci più piede!!



ma infatti...c'è questa strana idea che l'ikea piaccia da matti alle donne
se fosse per me sarebbe fallita già da un pezzo


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti...c'è questa strana idea che l'ikea piaccia da matti alle donne
> se fosse per me sarebbe fallita già da un pezzo


Secondo me piace più agli uomini con le reminiscenze varie del Lego...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Io il bisogno nell'accompagnare l'ex-moglie all'Ikea non ce lo vedo proprio eh


Se devi comprare merci che pesano e devi caricarle su un furgone si


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E cosa ti impedisce dal avere un rapporto così? Gliene hai parlato? Gliel'hai chiesto?



hai sbagliato a quotare
comunque ho detto al Sig. Ikea che non desidero conoscerlo


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io vorrei un rapporto libero, tutti e due ancora in casa, ma come amici e non come coppia.
> Un rapporto dove ognuno scelga liberamente se andare insieme a mangiare fuori o evitare perché, in quel momento, non se ne ha affatto voglia di uscire insieme.
> Io non voglio più sentirmi obbligata a fare cose che non mi sento di fare e che la disistima che ormai ho nei suoi confronti, mi impedisce di fare.
> Non a caso, ho chiuso i rapporti con la sua cerchia ma solo se siamo insieme, non ho certo chiuso amicizie con parenti suoi con i quali sono particolarmente legata, ma è a livello personale.
> ...



Ciao cara,

prenditi allora tutto il tempo che ti serve. Per te e per lui! Io ci ho messo in tutto cinque anni. E va benissimo così. Oggi ci vogliamo quasi più bene che mai ... incredibile. Siamo cambiati. Entrambi. La separazione ci ha avvicinati nei nostri bisogni. 

In bocca al lupo! Te lo auguro tanto! 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io vorrei un rapporto libero, tutti e due ancora in casa, ma come amici e non come coppia.
> Un rapporto dove ognuno scelga liberamente se andare insieme a mangiare fuori o evitare perché, in quel momento, non se ne ha affatto voglia di uscire insieme.
> Io non voglio più sentirmi obbligata a fare cose che non mi sento di fare e che la disistima che ormai ho nei suoi confronti, mi impedisce di fare.
> Non a caso, ho chiuso i rapporti con la sua cerchia ma solo se siamo insieme, non ho certo chiuso amicizie con parenti suoi con i quali sono particolarmente legata, ma è a livello personale.
> ...


ciao dile, mi sono persa qualche pezzo.
hai fatto dietrofront sulla separazione?


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Io vorrei un rapporto libero, tutti e due ancora in casa, ma come amici e non come coppia.*
> Un rapporto dove ognuno scelga liberamente se andare insieme a mangiare fuori o evitare perché, in quel momento, non se ne ha affatto voglia di uscire insieme.
> Io non voglio più sentirmi obbligata a fare cose che non mi sento di fare e che la disistima che ormai ho nei suoi confronti, mi impedisce di fare.
> Non a caso, ho chiuso i rapporti con la sua cerchia ma solo se siamo insieme, non ho certo chiuso amicizie con parenti suoi con i quali sono particolarmente legata, ma è a livello personale.
> ...


bene, allora diglielo e provate così!


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E questo è molto bello, anomalo ma bello.
> Escludi la possibilità di un ritorno insieme?



Ciao

no, non lo escludo. Veramente. 
Quello che è accaduto ci ha scossi entrambi. Io per il tradimento. Lui per la separazione. 
Questo ci ha riportati finalmente su un certo piano di comunicazione più intimo e più sincero. 
È però una lunga via da percorrere ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> hai sbagliato a quotare
> comunque ho detto al Sig. Ikea che non desidero conoscerlo


Ahhhh.... ecco perché Diletta non mi rispondeva... Adesso chiedo a lei 

Io odio profondamente l'IKEA!!!


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io vorrei un rapporto libero, tutti e due ancora in casa, ma come amici e non come coppia.
> Un rapporto dove ognuno scelga liberamente se andare insieme a mangiare fuori o evitare perché, in quel momento, non se ne ha affatto voglia di uscire insieme.
> Io non voglio più sentirmi obbligata a fare cose che non mi sento di fare e che la disistima che ormai ho nei suoi confronti, mi impedisce di fare.
> Non a caso, ho chiuso i rapporti con la sua cerchia ma solo se siamo insieme, non ho certo chiuso amicizie con parenti suoi con i quali sono particolarmente legata, ma è a livello personale.
> ...


E cosa ti impedisce ad avere un rapporto cosi? Gliene hai parlato?


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le nostre condizioni non le conosci. La casa è di entrambi. Proprio per metà. Come il resto della proprietà. Se dovessi badare anche alla sua parte, non potrei lavorare. Allora, o ci si aiuta, o si paga. Semplice. Ed io per la mia parte non pago. Mi alzo alle quattro per fare tutto. Per lui vale lo stesso. Non abbiamo una certa mentalità. Ci aiutiamo. Figurati, gli stiro e lavo le camicie ancora ... visto che lavora oltre 14 ore al giorno. Il suo o il mio benessere, è quello dell'altro e soprattutto tutto ricade su nostra figlia. Filosofia complicata, vero?
> 
> ...


E allora perchè ti sei separata?
Vedi che ho ragione io?:mexican:


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

Insomma volete separarvi da quel gran fellone del vostro ex-marito, però lo volete vicino a risolvervi i guai e le seccature quotidiane.
Ah comodo così!:mexican:


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> E allora perchè ti sei separata?
> Vedi che ho ragione io?:mexican:



Ciao

su cosa hai ragione tu?


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> su cosa hai ragione tu?
> 
> ...


Sul fatto che non ti conveniva separarti.
Hai solo foraggiato gli avvocati.


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Insomma volete separarvi da quel gran fellone del vostro ex-marito, però lo volete vicino a risolvervi i guai e le seccature quotidiane.
> Ah comodo così!:mexican:



Ciao

comodo per chi? Per il suo portafogli ...  
Potrei essere ben bastarda, se volessi ... 
Il margine che ci dà la legge, ci definisce. 
Vedo, in che categoria fai parte tu. 


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comodo per chi? Per il suo portafogli ...
> Potrei essere ben bastarda, se volessi ...
> ...


Ah ecco non solo gli hai portato via una casa che è troppo grande per le tue esigenze, ma vorresti ancora approfittarne ulteriormente.
Poi scommetto che andrai sui forum a parlare di discriminazione delle donne, di sesso debole etc etc..


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Sul fatto che non ti conveniva separarti.
> Hai solo foraggiato gli avvocati.



Ciao

quali avvocati? :rotfl:

Nessun avvocato. Sono tirchia. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ah ecco non solo gli hai portato via una casa che è troppo grande per le tue esigenze, ma vorresti ancora approfittarne ulteriormente.
> Poi scommetto che andrai sui forum a parlare di discriminazione delle donne, di sesso debole etc etc..



Ciao


:rotfl: ... 

Venderei pure tutto e farei a metà. Ma lui non vuole. Che paghi non voglio io.
Allora che lavori ... 


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quali avvocati? :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Hai comunque speso soldi.
Il divorzio breve è roba recente.
Inoltre hai costretto lui a spendere soldi in più per andare a vivere da solo


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> :rotfl: ...
> ...


Insomma veramente una volpe il tuo ex :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Hai comunque speso soldi.
> Il divorzio breve è roba recente.
> Inoltre hai costretto lui a spendere soldi in più per andare a vivere da solo



Ciao

non hai letto la mia storia. Sono andata io via di casa inizialmente. Pagando tutto da sola. 
Sono ritornata per più questioni. Uno, che vivendo io nella casa si spende decisamente meno. 
Poi, io parlo di separazione non di divorzio. C'è da vedere storia per storia. A noi il divorzio non conviene. 
Ad entrambi. Forse, più a lui. 

Ragioni per luoghi comuni ... fa pure. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Insomma veramente una volpe il tuo ex :rotfl:



Ciao

beh, con me ha fatto un buon affare. E pure io. Perché siamo persone ragionevoli. 
Non da tutti.  A te, ti spennerebbe come un pollo tua moglie. Suppongo che ragioni come te ... 

sienne


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non hai letto la mia storia. Sono andata io via di casa inizialmente. Pagando tutto da sola.
> Sono ritornata per più questioni. Uno, che vivendo io nella casa si spende decisamente meno.
> ...


Ma ancora stai a giustificare le tue scelte? Ma lascia perdere sienne...


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma ancora stai a giustificare le tue scelte? Ma lascia perdere sienne...




Ciao

si nota che ha visto troppi film. Ha una visione completamente distorta di come vanno le cose. 
Non sto giustificandomi. Da cosa poi. Ma mi fa persino tenerezza, come sta lontano dalle realtà ... 

Forse, se vivesse di più ... vedrebbe quanti colori ci sono all'interno della stessa cosa ... 
È un vero monocromatico ... :rotfl:... mi mancava ... 


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non hai letto la mia storia. Sono andata io via di casa inizialmente. Pagando tutto da sola.
> Sono ritornata per più questioni. Uno, che vivendo io nella casa si spende decisamente meno.
> ...


Insomma la coerenza etc...
Poi però ci si accorge che il divorzio costa e allora si preferisce il limbo della separazione per anni lasciando una porticina aperta così l'ex marito (che è ex solo un pò) continua a fare i lavoretti in casa e ognuno ha la sua libertà.
Nel frattempo però si fa la morale a chi rimane sposato, eccheccazzo :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si nota che ha visto troppi film. Ha una visione completamente distorta di come vanno le cose.
> Non sto giustificandomi. Da cosa poi. Ma mi fa persino tenerezza, come sta lontano dalle realtà ...
> ...


Aspetta che prima o poi la mogliettina lo scopre... e la oltre che la realtà vedrà pure i sorci verdi


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Insomma volete separarvi da quel gran fellone del vostro ex-marito, però lo volete vicino a risolvervi i guai e le seccature quotidiane.
> Ah comodo così!:mexican:



scusa, è per caso obbligatorio stare scomodi?
quante grane per una martellata su un chiodo


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, con me ha fatto un buon affare. E pure io. Perché siamo persone ragionevoli.
> Non da tutti.  A te, ti spennerebbe come un pollo tua moglie. Suppongo che ragioni come te ...
> ...


Più che ragionevole tuo marito lo vedo parecchio sfigato.
Cacciato di casa torna a fare i lavoretti e si accontenta di addormentarsi vicino all'ex-moglie.
Si vede che quando ti tradiva era un altro allora:sonar:


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa, è per caso obbligatorio stare scomodi?
> quante grane per una martellata su un chiodo


No no va benissimo così.
Mi fa sorridere semplicemente chi parla di cuor di leone per chi si separa e poi pretende che l'ex-marito faccia i lavoretti in casa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si sta bene in coppia quando in coppia si sta bene. Quando non si sta bene la coppia non c'è più. Il problema della solitudine è che pesa molto di più quando non sei solo. La solitudine non dipende affatto dalla presenza fisica di una persona accanto a noi. Ma dal non sentirci compresi ed amati. Ci sentiamo soli quando nessuno ci comprende, quando non abbiamo con chi condividere emozioni e sentimenti. Quella é la vera solitudine non trovarsi al sabato sera senza nessuno con cui andare in pizzeria. Certo che dipende esclusivamente dal tipo di emozioni di cui abbiamo bisogno. Se per me basta avere qualcuno a cui chiedere di passare il sale va bene chiunque parli la mia lingua....


Quoto.


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Aspetta che prima o poi la mogliettina lo scopre... e la oltre che la realtà vedrà pure i sorci verdi



Ciao

anche i sorci saranno monocromatici ... :rotfl:... verde fondo!

Per lui o freghi il prossimo o sei fesso ... che calibro. :up:



sienne


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche i sorci saranno monocromatici ... :rotfl:... verde fondo!
> 
> ...


Sorci verdi per lui e furetti rosa per la moglie:mexican:


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sorci verdi per lui e furetti rosa per la moglie:mexican:



Ciao

immagini, che alla fine ... ahahahahaaha!

Chi troppo gioisce per il male altrui ... 

:rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> immagini, che alla fine ... ahahahahaaha!
> 
> ...


E che ne sai che la moglie non li incontra già i furetti rosa? Hahaha... Immgini? Lui che non riesce a farsi l'amante e ci parla solo e la moglie che già si è fatta 3 di amanti:rotfl:


----------



## Tradito? (21 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E che ne sai che la moglie non li incontra già i furetti rosa? Hahaha... Immgini? Lui che non riesce a farsi l'amante e ci parla solo e la moglie che già si è fatta 3 di amanti:rotfl:


in effetti questo improvviso risveglio sessuale della moglie potrebbe avere altre cause oltre a quelle che lui immagina


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> in effetti questo improvviso risveglio sessuale della moglie potrebbe avere altre cause oltre a quelle che lui immagina


Bravo... Ma mentre lui è concentrato a convincere l'amante a dargliela, la moglie si è  già aperta verso nuovi orizzonti...


----------



## Tradito? (21 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bravo... Ma mentre lui è concentrato a convincere l'amante a dargliela, la moglie si è  già aperta verso nuovi orizzonti...


e  lui nel frattempo è cresciuto.....di statura


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> e  lui nel frattempo è cresciuto.....di statura


Si abituera... Tanto gli basta un piatto di pasta e le camicie puliteA lui... alla moglie non so...


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche i sorci saranno monocromatici ... :rotfl:... verde fondo!
> 
> ...


Ma pensa alle domeniche che ti passi da sola a casa, va!!!
Lì sì che c'è da ridere...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tradito? (21 Settembre 2015)

Mille volte meglio da soli che con uno come te...ad esempio


----------



## Ecate (22 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ma pensa alle domeniche che ti passi da sola a casa, va!!!
> Lì sì che c'è da ridere...:rotfl::rotfl:


Cosa ti ha offeso così tanto, da farti ridere di quello che tu ritieni essere una disgrazia altrui?


----------



## sienne (22 Settembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha offeso così tanto, da farti ridere di quello che tu ritieni essere una disgrazia altrui?



Ciao

trovo interessante le reazioni e considerazioni in italiano. Perché in tedesco c'è un termine ben preciso per questo tipo di emozione, con un chiaro concetto di fondo, che già Schopenhauer aveva descritto (die Schadenfreude -> danno + piacere -> provare piacere sul male altrui). Vedo, se trovo una traduzione approssimativa ... se no, lo descrivo nel mio thread sulla lingua italiana. Il termine racchiude più aspetti ... e non leggo nulla di simile in italiano per ora. Solo tu ci sei andata molto vicina. Grazie. 


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (22 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> trovo interessante le reazioni e considerazioni in italiano. Perché in tedesco c'è un termine ben preciso per questo tipo di emozione, con un chiaro concetto di fondo, che già Schopenhauer aveva descritto (die Schadenfreude -> danno + piacere -> provare piacere sul male altrui). Vedo, se trovo una traduzione approssimativa ... se no, lo descrivo nel mio thread sulla lingua italiana. Il termine racchiude più aspetti ... e non leggo nulla di simile in italiano per ora. Solo tu ci sei andata molto vicina. Grazie.
> 
> ...


Ah però sveglia alle 4,21 del mattino per farci una lezione sulla Schadenfreude :carneval:
Miii che vita interessante


----------



## Ingenuo (22 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Mille volte meglio da soli che con uno come te...ad esempio


Beh tu Cornuto? ah no scusa Tradito? :mexican: non sarai 'sto gran fico del bigoncio se tua moglie ne ha trovato uno mille mila volte meglio. Secondo me era per via dell'italiano non al top. Lì puoi migliorare


----------



## Tradito? (22 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh tu Cornuto? ah no scusa Tradito? :mexican: non sarai 'sto gran fico del bigoncio se tua moglie ne ha trovato uno mille mila volte meglio. Secondo me era per via dell'italiano non al top. Lì puoi migliorare


Non prendertela non era un fatto personale, solo un esempio per spiegarti come una persona possa preferire restare sola piuttosto che sorbirsi uno spaccacoglioni come te


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ah però sveglia alle 4,21 del mattino per farci una lezione sulla Schadenfreude :carneval:
> Miii che vita interessante



Ciao 

non hai capito. Era solo e tutto per te ...  
Non ti devi fare grande, tirando altri in ballo. Ma capisco, ti fa crescere di qualche centimetro ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non prendertela non era un fatto personale, solo un esempio per spiegarti come una persona possa preferire restare sola piuttosto che sorbirsi uno spaccacoglioni come te



Ciao

però è da capire. Veramente. 
La solitudine è brutta, quando si sta male con se stessi ... 



sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (23 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non hai capito. Era solo e tutto per te ...
> Non ti devi fare grande, tirando altri in ballo. Ma capisco, ti fa crescere di qualche centimetro ...
> ...


E ti svegliata alle 4,21 per me?
Ma questo è amoooore allora 
Ma l'avevo capito che avevi un debole per me, visto che non perdevi occasione per rispondermi anche quando il messaggio non era diretto a te.


----------



## Ingenuo (23 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non prendertela non era un fatto personale, solo un esempio per spiegarti come una persona possa preferire restare sola piuttosto che sorbirsi uno spaccacoglioni come te


Beh a quanto pare non è così tant'è che il mio matrimonio va avanti tranquillamente mentre il tuo è scoppiato...
Si vede che così spaccacoglioni non sono, anzi sono parecchio simpatico dicono


----------



## Ingenuo (23 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> (die Schadenfreude -> danno + piacere -> provare piacere sul male altrui). Vedo, se trovo una traduzione approssimativa ... se no, lo descrivo nel mio thread sulla lingua italiana. Il termine racchiude più aspetti ... e non leggo nulla di simile in italiano per ora.


Non esiste in nessun'altra lingua oltre al tedesco, se è per quello.
Sospendi pure la ricerca


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Non esiste in nessun'altra lingua oltre al tedesco, se è per quello.
> Sospendi pure la ricerca


In greco esiste...


----------



## Tradito? (23 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh a quanto pare non è così tant'è che il mio matrimonio va avanti tranquillamente mentre il tuo è scoppiato...
> Si vede che così spaccacoglioni non sono, anzi sono parecchio simpatico dicono


Molto felice di essermi sbagliato sul tuo conto, d'ora in poi quando dirai alcune delle tue simpaticherie ridero' certamente. In ogni caso non tutte sono fortunate come tua moglie ad avere un simpaticone come te al loro fianco.


----------



## Ingenuo (23 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Molto felice di essermi sbagliato sul tuo conto, d'ora in poi quando dirai alcune delle tue simpaticherie ridero' certamente. In ogni caso non tutte sono fortunate come tua moglie ad avere un simpaticone come te al loro fianco.


Grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2015)

Io l'ho detto subito che era un coglione. Non è che lo faccio spesso di dare giudizi del genere. Ma quando non c'è nessun altra spiegazione possibile bisogna arrendersi alla triste evidenza. Ora vediamo quando salta fuori l'altro. Ché i coglioni girano sempre in coppia.


----------



## Diletta (24 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh a quanto pare non è così tant'è *che il mio matrimonio va avanti tranquillamente mentre il tuo è scoppiato.*..
> Si vede che così spaccacoglioni non sono, anzi sono parecchio simpatico dicono




...ma così vinci facile: quando si resta nell'ignoranza (nel senso letterale del termine) è da tutti.
Sai dove se ne va l'avverbio "tranquillamente" se tua moglie viene a scoprire qualcosa?


----------



## Spot (10 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> In greco esiste...


Eratò, ma tu sei una grecista ^_^
PS: qual è?


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Eratò, ma tu sei una grecista ^_^
> PS: qual è?


Io sono greca... La parola è Χαιρεκακια(herekakia).


----------



## Spot (10 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io sono greca... La parola è Χαιρεκακια(herekakia).


Non lo sapevo. 
Grazie


----------



## Eratò (10 Ottobre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo.
> Grazie


Prego


----------



## patroclo (20 Ottobre 2015)

un mese e mezzo dal primo messaggio e forse è il caso di fare un bilancio .......
Tanto per iniziare sono ancora in casa, dormiamo sempre in stanze diverse e gestiamo sempre la situazione della prole.

Ogni volta che ne parliamo continuo a ribadire che la nostra storia è finita, lei per conto suo ha deciso che vuole recuperare il rapporto creando un clima di serenità in casa ...... cosa che personalmente trovo abbastanza irritante ma che tengo per me.

Io mi chiedo spesso come potrebbero fare in casa senza il mio contributo ( non sto parlando dell'aspetto economico) di collaborazione fattiva a tutte quelle faccendo che implica avere una famiglia e una casa (dalle colazioni  .... allo stiraggio).

Ogni giorno sono lì che penso che è inutile che s'illuda ( sta facendo tutto da sola) e che devo annunciare la mia fuoriuscita ....... 

.... è dura .... il rischio d'intristirmi è molto alto


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> un mese e mezzo dal primo messaggio e forse è il caso di fare un bilancio .......
> Tanto per iniziare sono ancora in casa, dormiamo sempre in stanze diverse e gestiamo sempre la situazione della prole.
> 
> Ogni volta che ne parliamo continuo a ribadire che la nostra storia è finita, lei per conto suo ha deciso che vuole recuperare il rapporto creando un clima di serenità in casa ...... cosa che personalmente trovo abbastanza irritante ma che tengo per me.
> ...


Una delle poche cose che ho imparato è che nessuno è indispensabile e che chi si crede indispensabile si mette sulle spalle un carico insopportabile.
Potreste trovare soluzioni che vi siano serenità.


----------



## patroclo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una delle poche cose che ho imparato è che nessuno è indispensabile e che chi si crede indispensabile si mette sulle spalle un carico insopportabile.
> Potreste trovare soluzioni che vi siano serenità.


So che nessuno è indispensabile e che dopo un primo periodo di caos in qualche modo le cose "pratiche" si aggiusteranno .... è la sensazione di scaricarmi di una serie di responsabilità che da fastidio.
Non ho nessuna intenzione di deresponsabilizzarmi ma all'atto pratico i filgli resteranno lì con lei con tutte le conseguenze organizzative del caso che inevitabilmente ricadranno su di lei.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> So che nessuno è indispensabile e che dopo un primo periodo di caos in qualche modo le cose "pratiche" si aggiusteranno .... è la sensazione di scaricarmi di una serie di responsabilità che da fastidio.
> Non ho nessuna intenzione di deresponsabilizzarmi ma all'atto pratico i figli resteranno lì con lei *con tutte le conseguenze organizzative del caso* che inevitabilmente ricadranno su di lei.


Non è detto. Se non ti trasferisci lontano potreste trovare una condivisione anche di questi aspetti.


----------



## patroclo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è detto. Se non ti trasferisci lontano potreste trovare una condivisione anche di questi aspetti.


..... ma mai quanto adesso ......


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ..... ma mai quanto adesso ......


E va be' grazie al...
All'uomo che amava le donne (giusta l'inquadratura?)


----------



## patroclo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E va be' grazie al...
> All'uomo che amava le donne (giusta l'inquadratura?)


... non mi è chiara la seconda riga


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ... non mi è chiara la seconda riga


Il tuo avatar è da un film- L'uomo che amava le donne o Effetto notte?


----------



## patroclo (22 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tuo avatar è da un film- L'uomo che amava le donne o Effetto notte?


baci rubati


----------



## Eratò (22 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> baci rubati


ermik dopo la separazione si soffre. Eccome... Ho sofferto io che ho lasciato... Non si può delegare, bisogna chiamare la babysitter più spesso, pagare le bollette, ricordarsi di tutte le scadenze, chiamare l'idraulico, il caldaista per il bollino blu... vedersi tante cose da sole mentre prima c'era qualcuno a cui dire "senti potresti fare questo che io tempo non ne ho?" E anche badare a non spendere troppi perché se prima della separazione si era ricchi, dopo si diventa benestanti, e se si era benestanti si diventa poveri... Verità questa per me. Ma s'impara ad organizzarsi, ad adeguarsi e ad abituarsi. Che poi non è che dopo la separazione si muore... Se si ha effettivo bisogno e alternative non ce ne sono si chiede aiuto al altro. Tranquillo.


----------



## patroclo (22 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ........................ Tranquillo.


inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro.....inspiro ....................... espiro..... ecc. ecc.

grazie


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> un mese e mezzo dal primo messaggio e forse è il caso di fare un bilancio .......
> Tanto per iniziare sono ancora in casa, dormiamo sempre in stanze diverse e gestiamo sempre la situazione della prole.
> 
> Ogni volta che ne parliamo continuo a ribadire che la nostra storia è finita, *lei per conto suo ha deciso che vuole recuperare il rapporto creando un clima di serenità in casa *...... cosa che personalmente trovo abbastanza irritante ma che tengo per me.
> ...


Alle parole devono seguire i fatti.
Se le dici che è finita ma di fatto resti lì è naturale che lei si illuda o che pensi che anche tu abbia voglia recuperare.
La stai prendendo per il culo. Sappilo.


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> *Alle parole devono seguire i fatti*.
> Se le dici che è finita ma di fatto resti lì è naturale che lei si illuda o che pensi che anche tu abbia voglia recuperare.
> La stai prendendo per il culo. Sappilo.



eh già


----------



## patroclo (26 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Alle parole devono seguire i fatti.
> Se le dici che è finita ma di fatto resti lì è naturale che lei si illuda o che pensi che anche tu abbia voglia recuperare.
> La stai prendendo per il culo. Sappilo.


.... si sta prendendo per il culo .......


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> .... si sta prendendo per il culo .......


Sta ignorando qualcosa che non sa gestire. Le sue difficoltà rendono più difficile.

Per questo le devi chiarezza, decisione e anche, per me un minimo di tutela.


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta ignorando qualcosa che non sa gestire. Le sue difficoltà rendono più difficile.
> 
> Per questo le devi chiarezza, decisione e anche, per me un minimo di tutela.


:up:


----------



## patroclo (26 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta ignorando qualcosa che non sa gestire. Le sue difficoltà rendono più difficile.
> 
> Per questo le devi chiarezza, decisione e anche, per me un minimo di tutela.


Cosa intendi per " un minimo di tutela" ?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per " un minimo di tutela" ?


Darle appoggio per visite, ad esempio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per " un minimo di tutela" ?


Ermicchio, purtroppo ci sono persone che di fronte a determinate difficoltà non riescono ad essere all'altezza.
Ci si può arrabbiare e si può essere frustrati e si può recriminare quello che si vuole ma di fatto non si cava un ragno dal buco.
Esattamente come per il buonsenso, che si può pretendere venga usato solo da chi lo ha, così è la capacità di affrontare i problemi, almeno determinati problemi.
Se lei non ce l'ha, tocca a te fare anche la sua parte, ovvero darle un supporto in modo che sia aiutata in un percorso che da sola non riesce a fare.
Non credo che tu abbia molte alternative, se vuoi separarti in modo che la cosa sia il meno dolorosa possibile, come credo appunto che tu voglia fare.
Guarda che capisco che sia tutto molto, molto difficile per te.
Ho letto il passaggio sulle difficoltà che prevedi nella gestione di casa e ... ti abbraccio.
Non ti intristire, devi essere forte e positivo.


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2015)

.... vi aggiornerò ... grazie


----------



## patroclo (2 Dicembre 2015)

... diciamo che ormai sono quasi fuori, ne abbiamo parlato abbastanza e non vedo altre soluzioni. fosse per lei si starebbe anche in questa situazione di stasi assoluta a tempo indeterminato.
Lei oppone resistenza ... ma non mi aspettavo altro in quanto continua a non accettare la cosa.
Adesso ci tocca parlare con i bambini e organizzare come muoverci ..... a questo punto mi sa che è meglio chiedere consiglio ad un avvocato


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2015)

sì è una buona idea.    possibilità di una consensuale a quanto le giochi?


----------



## patroclo (2 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì è una buona idea.    possibilità di una consensuale a quanto le giochi?


io ci conto ..... ma non si sa mai .... è capitato che parlandone tirasse fuori il peggio di se ( minacce, ricatti, ecc.) ma erano sicuramente momenti di sconforto pesanti, altri momenti era più rassegnata e passiva... non sarà facile


----------



## patroclo (4 Gennaio 2016)

andato ............. si può chiudere


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> andato ............. si può chiudere


trovato un accordo?
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> andato ............. si può chiudere


Non ho capito niente.

Ha firmato dall'avvocato?


----------



## patroclo (4 Gennaio 2016)

trovato un accordo di massima e sono uscito di casa.

non abbiamo ancora firmato


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> trovato un accordo di massima e sono uscito di casa.
> 
> non abbiamo ancora firmato


Bene.

Tu stai bene?


----------



## patroclo (4 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bene.
> 
> Tu stai bene?


direi proprio di sì, forse un po' frastornato.


----------



## Horny (4 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> direi proprio di sì, forse un po' frastornato.


:up: secondo me inizi bene il 2016


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> direi proprio di sì, forse un po' frastornato.


Una fase nuova. Vivila bene


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> direi proprio di sì, forse un po' frastornato.


In bocca al lupo !!!


----------

